# DB's Spring show prep thread..LETS GO!



## DB

OK..

It's that time again!

I competed 18months ago at the Mr Hercules& Stars of 2mrw, place 2nd&4th respectively in the first timers..

I started dieting at 16stone and competed 14st8 at the Hercules and 14st 10 at the stars look much better with the extra carbs of the 2nd show,

This time I am using alot more carbs so hopefully will come in fuller and more ripped than before!!

Goals were to improve hams & upper back (both getting there!)

5"10

Weight start of diet 17st4

BF- average! Outline of abs 12-14% maybe.. see avatar minus a few mm on the finger pinch test!

Started dieting 27 Jan.

Aiming to compete at either the UKBFF pompey intermediates or Nabba on the 3rd May in Hayes, as this is only my second diet I may come in early (like last time) or may take a lil longer so leaving my options open...

so 2.5 weeks in so far..

Lost alot of BF & water I the first 2.5 weeks which is nice, still feel strong..

Currently weighing 16st11lbs first thing in the morning after cardio and before food...

Current regime:

45min exercise bike before brekkie 7x a week

Train in the eve EOD using a routine based around Westside

Cardio every evening 20 mins PWO or before my late night meal on NTD

Diet is attached, comments very welcome! will change closer to the show.. prob about 6 weeks out but its working at the mo

No new pics need to get on them.. Last pics were taken a few months back so leaner and holding a lil more muscle..(see avatar)

using sann tight pre cardio Am only

will bring clen/ECA in closer to the show if needed,,

Questions, comments & advice welcomed :lift:

diet 08.doc


----------



## Captain Hero

test cyp @ 900mg thats intense baz!!! Good luck to you with your diet big guy  What weight will you be looking to come in at bro?


----------



## jjb1

to go in and place so well in your 1st go im sure theres much better things to come your back looks wide in your avi bro not that i seen it before

good luck


----------



## Nytol

Get them pictures up fat boy,


----------



## tahir

good luck baz!

why the dbol pre workout bro?


----------



## simeon69

would be happy if i looked like you in your avvy mate very impressed also with your placing in your shows!! will keep tabs on this one!

how long have you been BBing for?


----------



## Littleluke

Nice one bro. You have a great physique and will certainly do some damage this year. You'll be shredded judgin from what I have seen recently.


----------



## leveret

Best of luck, keep us well updated, will be a good thread to follow like James' and Luke's.


----------



## pob80

At last its up on here its on like donkey kong you rib munching b1atch ;-) seriously best of luck dude hope you better your self then before and you bring the best package you can, no matter what happens least we will have a laugh and enjoy show day


----------



## supercell

Hey DB,

Watching this one with interest. Macros look OK, prob adjust the protein down a little nearer to 350 to 375 and up the carbs/fats accordingly but its your call. If its working well then I'd be inclined to leave as it is.

Be good to see some pics as to your current conditioning once you have got some new underware, the 'carazy' cammo ones are....well CRAZY!!

It kind of gives me strength when I see all you guys dieting too. Oh hang on, I'll be done next week and then I'll be 'off season'.....Oh joy!!!

Keep on keeping on big guy.

Stay strong

J


----------



## Magic Torch

Diet looks good mate, well presented too, really easy to follow 

I think you are a lot more relaxed this time dude, I guess cause you kind of know what to expect and know what you did wrong last time, re the carbs etc....

Are you going to train westside all the way in or are you going to split things up the closer you get?

You looked bigger than 16st 11 on sunday dude, then again you were standing next to me lol


----------



## Bulldozer

Good luck mofo


----------



## gym rat

goodluck mate, get some pics up popeye


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Hey DB,
> 
> Watching this one with interest. Macros look OK, prob adjust the protein down a little nearer to 350 to 375 and up the carbs/fats accordingly but its your call. If its working well then I'd be inclined to leave as it is.
> 
> Be good to see some pics as to your current conditioning once you have got some new underware, the 'carazy' cammo ones are....well CRAZY!! I have them in blue and green camo
> 
> It kind of gives me strength when I see all you guys dieting too. Oh hang on, I'll be done next week and then I'll be 'off season'.....Oh joy!!!
> 
> Keep on keeping on big guy.
> 
> Stay strong
> 
> J


LOL cheers James.. got the beef through yesterday! nice cover dude!

i was thinking about dropping the protein and replacing with the fats cheers mate 



Pob the pie eater said:


> At last its up on here its on like donkey kong you rib munching b1atch ;-) seriously best of luck dude hope you better your self then before and you bring the best package you can, no matter what happens least we will have a laugh and enjoy show day


Yeah man it will be a good day! 



magic said:


> Are you going to train westside all the way in or are you going to split things up the closer you get? Prob west side the whole way mate if it aint broke...
> 
> You looked bigger than 16st 11 on sunday dude, then again you were standing next to me lol


 Cheers mate!



Tahir said:


> why the dbol pre workout bro?


 Tried it before and i found i got better results from doing it that way..



Crap said:


> test cyp @ 900mg thats intense baz!!! Good luck to you with your diet big guy What weight will you be looking to come in at bro?


900mg aint too bad mate remember AAS is weight related also so 900mg for 240lb aint excessive imo, weight aint really important but i'd like it to be close to 16 stone.. we'll see!



simeon69 said:


> how long have you been BBing for?


 mmm started at 18 now 24.. 6 years!

everyone else thanks for the support! 

pics this weekend hopefully


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck mate. I'm sure your heads on it though.


----------



## Kezz

Good luck on your journey mate!!


----------



## justdiscovering

well db i think the diet needs some work................................wtf do i know.

think i may apply some of the stuff to mine.

as with luke il be watchin an learnin cuz ya neva know.........oh there i go again.good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## toxo

good luck m8 i always thought you had a wicked physique.

why such a low dose of gh i would of thought you would be on atleast 5iu e.d.


----------



## Ollie B

good luck mate. all the best


----------



## TaintedSoul

Good luck mate. About time you get those pics up and perhaps with better shorts!


----------



## xplosivefibres

good luck chum!!!!!

tell me this why arnt you using the lies of clen.ECa already??


----------



## DB

xplosivefibres said:


> good luck chum!!!!!
> 
> tell me this why arnt you using the lies of clen.ECa already??


To be honest mate i wanted to make sure the diet was slowly dropping BF on its own before i add in strong fat burners like ECA&Clen..

otherwise my diet may actually be hindering my fatloss..

will be adding it once it all starts to slow down a little..

looking like u need some clen in your avvy mate! lol  looking shredded mate


----------



## xplosivefibres

DB said:


> To be honest mate i wanted to make sure the diet was slowly dropping BF on its own before i add in strong fat burners like ECA&Clen..
> 
> otherwise my diet may actually be hindering my fatloss..
> 
> will be adding it once it all starts to slow down a little..
> 
> looking like u need some clen in your avvy mate! lol  looking shredded mate


this is my first show had to drop from 19 n half n im 13stone 12lbs now, ****ing nightmare. i added them in right from the start. that pic was 6 weeks out im 3 weeks out now from the juniours n my heads away

sticky fat on my bottom abs n my skins sorta bit loose round back of ass e.t.c but my carbs are low at the mo and still having salt e.t.c do you rekon it ill all tighten up after the carb load e.t.c ???

but im goina keep lean in the off season infact be riligious about it!!!!!

how do you like to stay in the off season??


----------



## DB

xplosivefibres said:


> this is my first show had to drop from 19 n half n im 13stone 12lbs now, ****ing nightmare. i added them in right from the start. that pic was 6 weeks out im 3 weeks out now from the juniours n my heads away
> 
> sticky fat on my bottom abs n my skins sorta bit loose round back of ass e.t.c but my carbs are low at the mo and still having salt e.t.c do you rekon it ill all tighten up after the carb load e.t.c ???
> 
> but im goina keep lean in the off season infact be riligious about it!!!!!
> 
> how do you like to stay in the off season??


that condition 6 weeks out is damn impressive let alone your first show!

the skin will tighten over time hopefully as you are still young, the skin will still have its elasticity(sp) u tried heammeroid(sp) cream (no joke)

My avatar was my off season this time but before my last comp i was alot fatter this time i think i will stay even leaner mate.. just makes it so much easier to diet..


----------



## xplosivefibres

DB said:


> that condition 6 weeks out is damn impressive let alone your first show!
> 
> the skin will tighten over time hopefully as you are still young, the skin will still have its elasticity(sp) u tried heammeroid(sp) cream (no joke)
> 
> My avatar was my off season this time but before my last comp i was alot fatter this time i think i will stay even leaner mate.. just makes it so much easier to diet..


yeah been using preparation H and another one called anusol and germaloids or somthin. the preperation H is the gel one

it is working like but i can still see it loose, ive had fat there for years thats why its taken so long i think


----------



## LOCUST

Hi DB good luck on the diet, how tall are you mate ?


----------



## chrisj22

LOCUST said:


> Hi DB good luck on the diet, how tall are you mate ?


It say's on his opening of the thread - 5ft 10 mate


----------



## LOCUST

oops so it does, teach me look harder.

cheers dude.


----------



## dale_flex

Best of luck DB your sure to do some damage at these shows, Dale


----------



## Captain Hero

aaaah yeah, I forgot about that mate! You know what your doing anyway 

Have you always trained westside style mate?


----------



## RAIKEY

Magic Torch said:


> Diet looks good mate, well presented too, really easy to follow
> 
> I think you are a lot more relaxed this time dude, I guess cause you kind of know what to expect and know what you did wrong last time, re the carbs etc....
> 
> Are you going to train westside all the way in or are you going to split things up the closer you get?
> 
> You looked bigger than 16st 11 on sunday dude, *then again you were standing next to me lol*


yeah but you were both stood next to me tho!!!

hows that figure??

lmao,..

hey baz, you did look pretty damn scary on sunday bro,...

i,m keeping me eye on this one too...even if its just to offer a shoulder now and then when you crave the kitkats,...

diet looks sweet,..i reckon that'll keep yer head right this time ....


----------



## dmcc

Good luck DB mate, you look cracking in your avatar so looking good for the stage!


----------



## DB

Cheers guys,

Cap..

Yes mate trained westside for a quite a while now and i find it works well for me..

Stu..

U looked massive on sunday was shocked after all the excuses came out before hand about u dropping loads fo weight! still massive u lucky bastard! was good to see ya tho man.. u about on the 19th/20th/21st of march? some point around then?


----------



## squat_this

Good to hear you are competing again DB. Someone to "sticky" this thread surely, considering Baz is well known!


----------



## RAIKEY

DB said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> Stu..
> 
> U looked massive on sunday was shocked after all the excuses came out before hand about u dropping loads fo weight! still massive u lucky bastard! was good to see ya tho man.. u about on the 19th/20th/21st of march? some point around then?


oooh thaaks,...ha

yes mate we,re free around that time but i,m workin,...i,m off satday and sunday,,22nd and 23rd,......but if its gotta be 19 20 21 then let me know, i;ll book it off,....

x


----------



## jjb1

how are you having your eggs oats n whey is it a drink?

and you have wraps chicken fish oils then whey is this seperate


----------



## DB

RAIKEY said:


> oooh thaaks,...ha
> 
> yes mate we,re free around that time but i,m workin,...i,m off satday and sunday,,22nd and 23rd,......but if its gotta be 19 20 21 then let me know, i;ll book it off,....
> 
> x


Well i'm off those days and cant do the 22nd but can do the 23rd&24th??? thought i'd come up for a night.. if u aint about its cool.. will Jess be in 



Jibb said:


> how are you having your eggs oats n whey is it a drink? Yes a drink...
> 
> cook oats in the microwave with water..add to blender
> 
> in a cup crack and split eggs then microwave, i do 40 secs just enough to turn them slightly white.. add to blender
> 
> now add chocolate whey to the blender.. job done
> 
> just make the oats pretty runny when u do them.. fills up just over a shaker
> 
> and you have wraps chicken fish oils then whey is this seperate
> 
> Yes, i eat the chicken&salad wrap and have the whey with fish oil caps after, sometime don't have the fish oils and instead eat some nuts.. keeps me sane..


----------



## jjb1

i find to much whey makes me want to sh1t alot but thats prob just me,thanks for that its a good diet from what i know bro, and it seems in 18 months youve added over a stone to your frame

ide say all good so far ;-) what show is it your doing?


----------



## DB

jjb1 said:


> i find to much whey makes me want to sh1t alot but thats prob just me,thanks for that its a good diet from what i know bro, and it seems in 18 months youve added over a stone to your frame
> 
> ide say all good so far ;-) what show is it your doing?


Cheers mate

to be honest most of the weight gain came from the rebound from my last show.. as i said before i over dieted and thet just primed my body for some sick growth after the last show..

either the ukbff portsmouth 6th April (same as Luke)

or the Nabba on the 3rd may

Whey doesnt agree with everyone mate...

have u tried digestive enzymes when taking the whey?

also other forms of protein casien, egg powder etc? its never as good as real food tho


----------



## jjb1

i use peptide fusion its a blend of all the proteins with good peptides init apart from post work out where i use isolate or hydrolized whey.

thats interesting that loads of size came of rebound of last show


----------



## Jock

Good luck baz although Im sure you won't need it, I'll be following this journal with interest!


----------



## Lavaman

Was wondering what "westside" type training is, would be appreciated if someone could explain. Good look with the prep, much admiration for those of you who sacrafice to compete.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Lavaman said:


> Was wondering what "westside" type training is, would be appreciated if someone could explain. Good look with the prep, much admiration for those of you who sacrafice to compete.


Most likely a gym they go to?


----------



## Magic Torch

Westside is an method of training, it is split between upper and lower excercises and also how you lift. Some days you work off your maximum lifts, so strength, and other days you lift for reps, so more volume.

There is a lot of info, google it mate.


----------



## DB

As Magic said..

westside is a famous powerlifting group, they created a bodybuilding program which you use as a base..

basically train your **** of for 6-8 weeks then deload and start again with a few different exercises..

i will post up my current one 2mrw as its on my work comp...


----------



## Golden Man

Good luck db my old body needs a rest after 3years of dieting


----------



## DB

OK...

Away from a computer for the next few days so you wont see an update..

7 weeks out from the pompey(as of yesterday) and things are going well...

Fat is still dropping very fast without the assistance of clen or ECA..

Will be upping the fats as i'm feeling a lil hungry and flat so that will come from a small handfull of nuts 3 times a day and see how that effects me.. luckily i am just about lean enough to know to see those little changes happening

trained upper body today and will do lower 2mrw as after that i wont be touching weights for 3 days as i'm away working 

will still do 40mins am cardio.. and maybe 20 mins PM see how it goes.. just cooked about 3kg chicken to take away with me 

I'll try and get some pics up at the weekend i know i'm lazy!


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> that will come from a small handfull of nuts 3 times a day and see how that effects me!


I bet you love a small hand full of nuts on occasion,


----------



## DB

^^ left myself open there! damn lol


----------



## Warstu

Diet looks simply to mine bro good luck with cutting , when you do your biking is it fast past or slow pas


----------



## jjb1

it would be low intensity

bummer your away working things like that stir it up a little dont they im away with my missis having an operation in the next few days so like you ill be working around it i guess


----------



## TaintedSoul

Magic Torch said:


> Westside is an method of training, it is split between upper and lower excercises and also how you lift. Some days you work off your maximum lifts, so strength, and other days you lift for reps, so more volume.
> 
> There is a lot of info, google it mate.


Could have sworn you guys were talking about a gym at first. Sounds interesting this westside stuff.

DB any new pics mate?


----------



## DB

Not the best pic but u can kinda get a idea of where i am at..was taken on tuesday so 6.5 weeks out

been a tough week as i have been away workin and staying in a hotel

back on target now and still managed to do 1 hour cardio each day so not all bad


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome Baz. Killer quads!!!!


----------



## toxo

your looking well on course there m8


----------



## Magic Torch

Not bad mate, coming in nice.

What were you doing for cardio? Is there a gym there?


----------



## DB

Yeah that had a proper lil gym there xtrainer, bike treadmill.. was ok


----------



## xplosivefibres

lookin well bro


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Yeah that had a proper lil gym there xtrainer, bike treadmill.. was ok


Cool mate I'll call you later for a catch up 

We need to sort out tickets too...


----------



## TaintedSoul

Your legs are looking impressive mate.


----------



## dmcc

Legs looking great Baz, the rest's not far behind. Going to blow the competition away I reckon.


----------



## Littleluke

You look great mate, 6 weeks to go now my friend. Dig deep!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

looking good mate, as already said quads look great!

And some camo pants to boot! lol


----------



## DB

Cheers guys sorry for the crap pic need to sort it this weekend and get some decent ones up!

Quads have always been pretty decent hams are 10x better this year aswell


----------



## 3752

coming in nicely Baz, why did you find it hard staying in hotels i do that nearly every week when i diet, have you never heard of couscous, tuna, PB plenty of food mate to diet with


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> coming in nicely Baz, why did you find it hard staying in hotels i do that nearly every week when i diet, have you never heard of couscous, tuna, PB plenty of food mate to diet with


Hi Paul.. nice to see u posting on here mate..

Alot of it was taking clients out for dinners & Lunches unfortunately mate...

all my food around the dinners was fine took it all and requested a fridge in my room... had 2 cheat meals but only having one more i think before show day so fingers crossed..


----------



## 3752

i dont post much in this section mate to be honest as i think everyone has enough advise thrown at them 

6.5 weeks to go and one cheat meal left in my opinion mate knowing what i know about your metabolism i would say this would be a bad idea....


----------



## DB

U reckon more?


----------



## 3752

hell yes mate many more i think they are essential when prepping for a show some might disagree but i advise all my athletes to do this and my guys last year did not do to badly


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> hell yes mate many more i think they are essential when prepping for a show some might disagree but i advise all my athletes to do this and my guys last year did not do to badly


Cant argue with that mate! u cant really argue with that! British overall Champ&top 5 heavyweight!!

ok i'll add some in.. twist my rubber arm


----------



## smithy26

pics looking good mate, legs are pretty impressive


----------



## DB

cheers mate


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> Cant argue with that mate! u cant really argue with that! British overall Champ&top 5 heavyweight!!


Plus Novice Britain class 2 winner


----------



## pob80

Looking good dude quads r looking good and sharp! Another pair db's special gay gap pants in the pic to:love: lol


----------



## DB

I know! i have another pair ready to roll for my next set of pics lol


----------



## Nathrakh

Looking good - freaky pair of quads especially.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

DB where did you get the combat pants from again? I seem to remember you posting before bout em?


----------



## Captain Hero

Bobbytrickster said:


> DB where did you get the combat pants from again? I seem to remember you posting before bout em?


Gap  I noted that down when he first mentioned it  mg:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Gap  I noted that down when he first mentioned it  mg:


Lol, I'm off shopping with the missus tonight so I may invest in a couple of pairs:cool:


----------



## Nytol

Looking much leaner mate, KFC profits near you must be well down, and love the blue pants,


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> hell yes mate many more i think they are essential when prepping for a show some might disagree but i advise all my athletes to do this and my guys last year did not do to badly


I agree completely with this view. I have religiously had 1 cheat meal a week through my diet; hell, this week I have had 250g of oven chips with my fish and chicken 3 nights running. I think the leaner you are the more you can get away with. The metabolism is whizzing at 200mph and if not well fed you will just get very depleted very quickly and lose tissue there is no doubt.

I remember Kerry saying to John H in his prep last year, 'Eat, eat, eat, you need more!!!' John finished his diet on around 450-500g of carbs daily and could have eaten more. Just goes to show what an efficient machine a lean body is.

A lot of it (as Paul will tell you) is having the confidence to do it and having the will power to say when enough is enough. It also helps where you start the diet at. I will NEVER get fat again in the off season. This 8 weeks has been a breeze and for the sake of eating clean and doing a little cardio, the benefits are mamouth.

That will be it now for me but I'm only 6 days out, apart from the one the night before....worked well at the British so will do again without hesitation!!!

Looking to be coming in nicely there Baz, SO much fuller than before:eek:  . Best of luck for the next few weeks and I'll check on in on my return on the 4th March.:lift:

regards

J


----------



## DB

ahh **** pics are massive can someone recommend a free photoshop program to download??


----------



## DB

James/Paul thank you very much for your imput and to have 2 such experienced bodybuilders to eat more is GREAT news and I will do so...


----------



## ah24

DB, just load em through imageshack.us mate, you can change size through that, then just paste link in and its done


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> ahh **** pics are massive can someone recommend a free photoshop program to download??


use paint mate thats free and itll be on your comp now  you might want to rotate it too!


----------



## DB

Ok a few pics taken this mornign 6 weeks from pompy or 10 from nabba still undecided of which one but let me have your thoughts!


----------



## DB

Apologies for the really badly hit rear lat spread PMSL


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> Apologies for the really badly hit rear lat spread PMSL


LOL I was going to mention it but meh, looking awesome Baz your gonna tear it up at this years comp from the looks of things 

Bodyfat looks quite low too mate! not long to go!


----------



## gym rat

looking bang on db, as james said you've filled out a good bit


----------



## oaklad

lookin big!!!good luck in which one u decide to do


----------



## supercell

Baz,

You could drag it in for 6 weeks no prob. 10 weeks would see you diced and sliced with minimal stress on your body at the same pace as now tho.

Personally I would do both, see where you are in 4 weeks and then make a decision. Physiques can change very quickly so to make decisions now may be a mistake. Just keep aiming for 10 weeks and if you are near enough there for the S Coast show in 6, use it as an experiment which can then be perfected for the NABBA SE 4 weeks later.

Thats my take on it and puts you under no pressure.

One thing I noticed with my prep over the last few shows is how a relaxed and happy frame of mind really shows in a physique. I now put no pressure on myself, stay relaxed yet focused and let the gentle calorie deficit do the rest.

Your legs look great esp from side now and your chest and arms have really filled out nicely. What you dont want to do is up the dieting and lose that fullness with the result being tired, flat, lifeless muscles resulting in little noticeable gains on stage when it is evident that gains have been substantial in your time off from competition.

I also have a bad neck from your fcuking rotated pics.....Sort it out geezer!!!

Keep it going my friend, you are doing just fine!

J


----------



## clarkey

Nice pics Baz can def see an improvement in your hamstrings..looking good mate.


----------



## pob80

Looking good mate legs are looking awsome from the side looking lean big and full all over no slacking off for me then


----------



## chrisj22

Looking spot on, Baz.

Hamstrings have come on a treat mate. You'll do some damage.


----------



## Warstu

looking massive from your pics how long you be training and how old are u?


----------



## jjb1

your looking good and on track to me bro

your nicely balanced which i think is important


----------



## DB

clarkey said:


> Nice pics Baz can def see an improvement in your hamstrings..looking good mate.





Chris22 said:


> Looking spot on, Baz.
> 
> Hamstrings have come on a treat mate. You'll do some damage.


Cheers guys! i was really getting down about having crap hams but not they are finally responding! all down to SLDL...



James said:


> Your legs look great esp from side now and your chest and arms have really filled out nicely. What you dont want to do is up the dieting and lose that fullness with the result being tired, flat, lifeless muscles resulting in little noticeable gains on stage when it is evident that gains have been substantial in your time off from competition.


Cheers J, as i said above this diet is so much easier than before and the fat is coming off nice&quickly and i'm not struggling with it at all!!



Pob said:


> Looking good mate legs are looking awsome from the side looking lean big and full all over no slacking off for me then


PUT THE DOUGHNUT DOWN POB! 

lol cheers dude!


----------



## DB

Warstu said:


> looking massive from your pics how long you be training and how old are u?


24 and 6 years mate.. thanks 



Jjb said:


> your looking good and on track to me bro
> 
> your nicely balanced which i think is important


Thanks mate.. proportion is very important to me also


----------



## Magic Torch

Not but for a KFC junkie I suppose 

Good work skeletor keep it up dude


----------



## Littleluke

Your hams have come out a hell of alot more mate. Everything looks in good proportion. Wil be exciting to see how you look in the coming weeks. Your legs are leaner than mine and more vascular! I have to pump mine to get them anywhere near as vascular!!!

Good pics though mate. I'll try and sort out this weekend with work. Sunday would probably be a better day!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

good luck mate, following this thread along with james and lukes threads, looking real good and as the others guys have said legs look awsome.

good luck


----------



## donggle

Just read this from the beginning, it's great to see these show prep threads, makes me really want to do it one day.

Looking great in the pics, and good luck with the rest of the prep, I'll be following this one.


----------



## Big_Dan

looking good from all angles mate !!

legs are looking ammence !!

good luck for the rest of the dieting ,

and can already tell ur gonna do some damage

on stage mate !!!


----------



## greg fear

gd luck mate everything looks like its going well

keep up the hard work


----------



## smithy26

wicked mate , come show time should be cut up nicely, good luck


----------



## Warstu

"24 and 6 years mate.. thanks "

your quite big for only 6 years training i ve been at gym for 1 year and half and i rekcon i have gained alot of size am just getting ready for my first cutting phase which start next tuesday hoping to get down to 10% in 16 weeks


----------



## DB

Warstu said:


> "24 and 6 years mate.. thanks "
> 
> your quite big for only 6 years training i ve been at gym for 1 year and half and i rekcon i have gained alot of size am just getting ready for my first cutting phase which start next tuesday hoping to get down to 10% in 16 weeks


Cheers mate but i am still learning!! the first 3 years progress could have been done in under 6 months imo if i had guidence.. i have done it all solo just learnt and read stuff along the way..

i didnt train legs for 2 years they were tiny! like 20" and my arms at the same time were 16" lol

now they are 28" cold so look 10x better


----------



## Warstu

DB said:


> Cheers mate but i am still learning!! the first 3 years progress could have been done in under 6 months imo if i had guidence.. i have done it all solo just learnt and read stuff along the way..
> 
> i didnt train legs for 2 years they were tiny! like 20" and my arms at the same time were 16" lol
> 
> now they are 28" cold so look 10x better


To DB

Bit like me then matey I started off my reading flex mag which I still read o this current day but I learned the most of bodybuilding.com

my measurement are quiet weak at the moment my chest is 44-45inch , close to 17 inch arms, legs are 24 inch at lowest and 27 at highest and calves are 17 inch but my legs look small they dont have the part in the picture below thats in red (but maybe you only get that when your cut) but I've only been training since oct 2006 so I cant really say anything .

Am really looking forward to my first cut am at 18-20% doing 16 week cut started tuesday by aim is just to drop to Down to 10%bf and be much leaner.


----------



## DB

HI Guys,

Lil update..

did legs on sunday and had a decent spotter there so went abit heavier on the squats that normal which is always nice..

legs are still sore as and were stupidly vascular during the workout..

Got upperbody tonight at the gym so looking forward to that diet is going well upped the calories again and getting more vascular, fuller and dropping BF.. still doing cardio 2x a day which is ok just takes up alot of time! pics will be up sunday week..


----------



## DB

Cheers hacks


----------



## LEWIS

your legs are awsome DB


----------



## Britbb

Looking great mate, you look like youll come in nicely mate for your show. Overall balance is there and legs looking brilliant!

You doing the south east aswell right? Or is it just south coast?


----------



## DB

When is the south east?


----------



## Tall

Lets not all give DB a big head with loads of compliments...

Personally I think your Forearms are lacking.... :rolleye11


----------



## hackskii

TH&S said:


> Personally I think your Forearms are lacking.... :rolleye11


lol, they dont call him the money shot king for nothin, how do you think he developed those massive forearms?


----------



## staffy

its all coming in nicely ... keep up the good work...


----------



## diaita

hi baz,

just read through,lookin very impresive there m8


----------



## DB

Cheers Wade & Diaita


----------



## Kezz

looking ace in those pics mate, keep it up!!


----------



## Porky Pie

DB said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Lil update..
> 
> did legs on sunday and had a decent spotter there so went abit heavier on the squats that normal which is always nice..
> 
> legs are still sore as and were stupidly vascular during the workout..
> 
> Got upperbody tonight at the gym so looking forward to that diet is going well upped the calories again and getting more vascular, fuller and dropping BF.. still doing cardio 2x a day which is ok just takes up alot of time! pics will be up sunday week..


What did you lift? How is the dieting effecting your strength? I appreciate you are primarily focused on bodybuilding not powerlifting but am really curious on the effects of cal deficit on strength.


----------



## Britbb

DB said:


> When is the south east?


South east is 18th may.

Lol mate, weve been talking bout different contests all along 

I will have to try to get down to the south coast show to support.


----------



## DB

Opps! PMSL!

Like i have said mate i am trying to get ready for pompey but if i am not ready i'll wait to the south east at hayes.. just dont fancy dieting that long to be honest, but we'll see..

i'm using a lil bit of GH this time and i find it makes me hold a fair bit of water so i find it hard to judge my conditioning and how hard to diet as sometimes i look lean then 6 hours later bloated and fat!


----------



## jjb1

mate everyone has judged your physique as very good

if your like me your yer own worst judge, i look lean at 5am but by bed i think ohhh!


----------



## DB

yeah you're prob right my friend.. we're our own worst critics but thankfully i have never met a bodybuilder that proper loves himself


----------



## 3752

Baz you look fine far from ready but you do look on course dont over think things mate, if you want mate i will let you know the next time i am down at castles maybe you can pop over and i will give you my honest opinion ....


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> Baz you look fine far from ready but you do look on course dont over think things mate, if you want mate i will let you know the next time i am down at castles maybe you can pop over and i will give you my honest opinion ....


That'd be good mate, I'll meet you at castles one day and u can give me an honest run down.. i'm just keep my mind free at the mo hoping to do the south coast but if i am not ready then i am not ready...

new pics in about 10 days hopefully something decent to look at 

Trained legs tonight and finished off with 25min x-trainer... everything is going ok at the mo no complaints here


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> if i am not ready then i am not ready...


fair one mate...


----------



## jjb1

have you changed that diet you originally posted yet?


----------



## DB

yes mate increased the calories abit in the form of fat I will try and get an updated version up later


----------



## justdiscovering

tips his [email protected] what a gent.sorry for hijackbaz.


----------



## Porky Pie

Porky Pie said:


> What did you lift? How is the dieting effecting your strength? I appreciate you are primarily focused on bodybuilding not powerlifting but am really curious on the effects of cal deficit on strength.


Bump for a reply please.


----------



## DB

Sorry porkie missed your post

mmm doesnt effect my strength too much but then in the off season i run mild AAS courses and run alot heavier when i'm dieting so that makes up for the strength i guess...

its not too bad if you time your carbs correctly around your workouts so you go into them fully fueled you'll hardly notice anything

legs suffer abit due to all the cardio


----------



## smithy26

DB said:


> That'd be good mate, I'll meet you at castles one day and u can give me an honest run down.. i'm just keep my mind free at the mo hoping to do the south coast but if i am not ready then i am not ready...
> 
> new pics in about 10 days hopefully something decent to look at
> 
> Trained legs tonight and finished off with 25min x-trainer... everything is going ok at the mo no complaints here


whens the final date when entry forms have to be in, out of intrest, looking on track mate


----------



## DB

6th April is the date for the south coast.. u can pretty much enter on the day matey i think


----------



## stocky24

just read thro mate looking good and on co**** keep up the hard work good luck


----------



## Littleluke

You can enter the show on the day smithy mate. I have already filled out my form and given it to the promoter as I buy my supplements from his store.

Was quite nervous filling it out. It makes it feel real. You get so caught up in dieting you focus more on getting through the diet on a daily basis then the actual day.


----------



## smithy26

everythings gone quite, hows the diet coming along mate


----------



## Britbb

DB said:


> Opps! PMSL!
> 
> Like i have said mate i am trying to get ready for pompey but if i am not ready i'll wait to the south east at hayes.. just dont fancy dieting that long to be honest, but we'll see..
> 
> i'm using a lil bit of GH this time and i find it makes me hold a fair bit of water so i find it hard to judge my conditioning and how hard to diet as sometimes i look lean then 6 hours later bloated and fat!


Haha no worries mate. I think you should be in condition for the south coast anyway, so dont worry you wont have diet for a further 5-6 weeks for the south east lol.

Ive actually got a simmilar predicament though, i dont know if i'll be ready for the south east, and there are no contests in june:rolleyes:  So i will then have to keep dieting until the mr titan show in july, that isnt a ukbff event either. I think that at the same stages in our diets, compared with me you were ahead of me, your conditioning looks good already, you should def look shredded by showtime mate.


----------



## DB

Thanks mate!

Feeling abit more optimistic this week.. last 4.5 weeks now so time to really knuckle down, still feeling pretty big thinking about maybe bringing in some carb cycling into the last few weeks just to get the remaingin fat off but not too sure yet... will get some new pics up on sunday


----------



## jjb1

cumon update ..... how ripped are you now big fella


----------



## DB

A couple of pics taken this morning after my cardio not overly happy with them especially from the back oh well what can you do!

after comparing these to my pics 2 weeks ago definately leaner but alot flatter which although is hard on your mind aslong as the fat comes off and i'm fully carbed up on stage who cares!


----------



## squat_this

Must have won the lottery with a garden like that in SW London! Looking good mate, nice vascularity on the bicep!


----------



## smithy26

looking good mate, i think your on track, will you be doing the southcoast?


----------



## jjb1

mate the changes in 18 months are incredible what ever you done write it down and e mail me ;-)

you are spot on looking big and ripped i see no problems i think your on track perfect for what its worth def improving and at a great pace,id put 5er your ready a week early if ya keep this up

back is good too push the shoulders forward after the rear squeeze it will widen out as it looks from the front but ya know that

imo youve improved the best parts your legs and back is much bigger giving you an overall greater look if i came in half that good id be happy


----------



## 3752

looking good their mate definitely on target for the Pompey show, a few tips on your posing though Baz if you don't mind mate...

1 - Front DBL Bicep

close your feet together a little mate this will emphasise your sweep more, plus suck up through your abs to your rib cage...

2 - Side chest

Drop down a little mate and relax your hamstring this will visually look better...

3 - Abs shot

Straighten up your upper body and move your right heel just in front of your left toe with a slight bend will make your leg stand out more...

4 - Back DBL Bicep

Push your elbows a little more forward mate this in turn will flare your lats out a little and again suck up through your abs to your rib cage...

all these tips Baz will create an illusion to the judges emphasising your strong points a little more...


----------



## pob80

Mate you said you were worried about condition you have nothing to worry about it is your mind messing with you wow you have normalish pants for you in these pics aswell 



Pscarb said:


> looking good their mate definitely on target for the Pompey show, a few tips on your posing though Baz if you don't mind mate...
> 
> 1 - Front DBL Bicep
> 
> close your feet together a little mate this will emphasise your sweep more, plus suck up through your abs to your rib cage...
> 
> 2 - Side chest
> 
> Drop down a little mate and relax your hamstring this will visually look better...
> 
> 3 - Abs shot
> 
> Straighten up your upper body and move your right heel just in front of your left toe with a slight bend will make your leg stand out more...
> 
> 4 - Back DBL Bicep
> 
> Push your elbows a little more forward mate this in turn will flare your lats out a little and again suck up through your abs to your rib cage...
> 
> all these tips Baz will create an illusion to the judges emphasising your strong points a little more...


Awsome advice you have spent all the time and hard work making your physique what it is, to look its best for the couple of shows you want to do you want to present it to every one the best way you can as so many have said these last few weeks are crucial dont do anything crazy your coming in well.


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> looking good their mate definitely on target for the Pompey show, a few tips on your posing though Baz if you don't mind mate...Not at all mate thanks alot i need some help on the posing big time!
> 
> 1 - Front DBL Bicep
> 
> close your feet together a little mate this will emphasise your sweep more, plus suck up through your abs to your rib cage...
> 
> 2 - Side chest
> 
> Drop down a little mate and relax your hamstring this will visually look better...
> 
> 3 - Abs shot
> 
> Straighten up your upper body and move your right heel just in front of your left toe with a slight bend will make your leg stand out more...
> 
> 4 - Back DBL Bicep
> 
> Push your elbows a little more forward mate this in turn will flare your lats out a little and again suck up through your abs to your rib cage...
> 
> all these tips Baz will create an illusion to the judges emphasising your strong points a little more...


Thanks paul thats awesome.. i'll give it a bash and practise it for my next set of pics.. cheers...

(have to spread the love so cant rep u i'm afraid!)


----------



## DB

Pob said:


> Mate you said you were worried about condition you have nothing to worry about it is your mind messing with you wow you have normalish pants for you in these pics aswell


 na they still have camo lines on them lol!! 

cheers everyone thats posted  next pics should be much better.. head down for the next few weeks


----------



## Magic Torch

Quads look sick mate, real good buddy.

Like that vein down the shoulder/bicep, abs lookin tight too.

Looks like you wont need that ticket for Portsmouth, think you wont be sitting in the crowd!

Get a fookin tan too


----------



## DB

OK quickly nipped outside to try paul's changes to my posing and its really brought my legs out thank u mate!

i may give u a call in the week just to run a few things past you for the final run up if thats cool?


----------



## 3752

much better mate but on the Ab shot just slightly bend your knee on the fron leg


----------



## Magic Torch

Loads better mate, nice ridge down your quad in the double bi, and better sweep in the abs and thigh shot. Nice.


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> much better mate but on the Ab shot just slightly bend your knee on the fron leg


LOL, DB get back out in the cold and try again


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Wow, looking great DB!


----------



## simeon69

so jealous mate looking awesome mate quads are definatly a strong point mate good luck with your show!!


----------



## clarkey

Great Pics DB your coming in nice. Its amazing the difference between the two sets of poses and the difference it makes to your physique. Great advice for Paul.


----------



## tahir

looking good baz,

nice garden


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> LOL, DB get back out in the cold and try again


I know it was freezing outside man! masive storms due tonight aswell!

ok lil training update

trained upper body today...

Wide grip chins 3x10 +10kg plate

incline bench 3x8 incline BB press

deadlifts 3x8 reps 180kg

hammer strength chest press 3x15

hammer strength close grip row 4x10

weighted dip 3x8 me+40kg

lat raises 3x15 16kg

shrugs 3 sets

hard work but done i 65mins followed by 25min x-trainer,

finally got a sunbed aswell seeing as the place i use has been closed for 3 months due to burning down!!

sitting clock watchin until my chicken&rice is cooked!

cheers for the comments guys especially Pscarb


----------



## Captain Hero

Baz mate not much more I can really say! You look awesome anyways mate but noticeable improvements in your taper and your legs, your starting to get the separation in your hammies which you can see in the back double bi, looking great mate.

Those are some beastly legs!!


----------



## greg fear

looking awesome mate

how many wks you out from the show now?

gd luck keep doing what you are doing


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome, Baz!

Those legs are brilliant.


----------



## DB

cheers guys 4 weeks out from the pompy 2day dude


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

the show is getting close isnt it!

im getting really excited now!

u look really good, will be seeing you there

scott


----------



## DB

Yes mate, its coming on quickly hey!

dont worry mate its actually really only 3.5 weeks as you'll be carbing up before u know it!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i still have work to do, of corse.

but its enough time to cut up.

im really happy with my progress. just got to keep on going. i put my new pics on. what do you think?


----------



## hackskii

Dude, my chick said she loves your body.

She said she loves your legs the best.

Then she asked me if you were single........Grrrrrrr

So, then I told her about the money shot in the male animal....haaaa haaaaa

Nice advice Paul on the posing.


----------



## DB

1988-s.leeson said:


> i still have work to do, of corse.
> 
> but its enough time to cut up.
> 
> im really happy with my progress. just got to keep on going. i put my new pics on. what do you think?


Always work to be done mate! me included defo! lol

i'll have a butchers at your thread now matey


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> Dude, my chick said she loves your body.
> 
> She said she loves your legs the best.
> 
> Then she asked me if you were single........Grrrrrrr
> 
> So, then I told her about the money shot in the male animal....haaaa haaaaa Dont just tell her.. show her my handy work
> 
> Nice advice Paul on the posing.


I was half tempted to take an 'update' pic for the MA today actually oh well

I hope you know what day it is on friday (March 14th) !! i'll get something sorted then!


----------



## hackskii

DB said:


> I hope you know what day it is on friday (March 14th) !! i'll get something sorted then!


What date is that for?


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> What date is that for?


Steak and blow job day 

me and a few others that work at the club should be sorting out some t shirts for the occasion


----------



## Ecksarmy11

Fantastic pics DB.

The big oak tree is awesome.

How long does it take you to cut the grass?

Only messin bro. You're looking great !

PS

The patio could do with a jet wash !


----------



## DB

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Fantastic pics DB.
> 
> The big oak tree is awesome.
> 
> How long does it take you to cut the grass?
> 
> Only messin bro. You're looking great !
> 
> PS
> 
> The patio could do with a jet wash !


its a pear tree nobhead!  fukin butcherd recently tho!lol

grass is only about 20mx10m so not long at all


----------



## jjb1

how come you can just whip out side and still look like your pumped?

its not fare i think i look rubbish unless im mid session with blood in muscles, mind you i am rubbish ;-)


----------



## DB

jjb1 said:


> how come you can just whip out side and still look like your pumped?
> 
> its not fare i think i look rubbish unless im mid session with blood in muscles, mind you i am rubbish ;-)


LOL mate i wish! i dont look pumped there the first pics were 5 mins after cardio the others were 2 hours post cardio and brekkie plus meal 2, totally unpumped matey not even a set of push ups...


----------



## Ecksarmy11

DB said:


> its a pear tree nobhead!  fukin butcherd recently tho!lol
> 
> grass is only about 20mx10m so not long at all


FPMSL.

DB's pear tree! I've heard it all now.


----------



## jjb1

post some pumped ones then just to make me feel worse


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> What date is that for?


http://www.steakandablowjobday.com/

seem to have picked up a really sore throat and painful chest cough.. not impressed..

will see what its like in the morning and get down the docs if its still bad..

well fuked off to be honest


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> http://www.steakandablowjobday.com/
> 
> seem to have picked up a really sore throat and painful chest cough.. not impressed..
> 
> will see what its like in the morning and get down the docs if its still bad..
> 
> well fuked off to be honest


Chin up big guy, know what its like this man flu has left me with a cough from hell. Great for the mid section tho mate so every cloud has a silver lining!! Bets have it now rather than 1-2 weeks out when you REALLY would feel sh1t and depressed. 

Looking forward to seeing you with LL next week.

BTW looking good my man, nice and full.

J


----------



## DB

Cheers mate, yeah next thurs 10:30 i think we said?

just got back from the docs have a nasty chest infection so been given 7 days of erythromycin 1500mg ED

so resting up today no cardio or anything i called in sick aswell as i was kept up most of the night with the chest (and the fact i took some cold&flu stuff loaded with caffiene!)

****ed off its come now but hey ho its life!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

as iv said to u bro! your lookin way better then you did last year, and still got some serious mass on ya! just loving those legs bro! keep up the good work man its paying off!


----------



## Littleluke

you will be fine mate. Stay strong! As Ash said, you look great. 10000x better than last year and you look great then.


----------



## Magic Torch

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> as iv said to u bro! your lookin way better then you did last year, and still got some serious mass on ya! just loving those legs bro! keep up the good work man its paying off!


^^^ Whos he ^^^

Do you know this man Baz?

LMAO  Where you been hiding!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

lol shut it! just been real busy bro! work is soo poo rite now! guna have to do a db and jump ship, gotta make that doe bwoi!


----------



## DB

LOL! cya thurs ash!


----------



## hackskii

erythromycin is one of the only things that works for me, and always has.

Now they perscribe Z-pax.


----------



## DB

yeah it use to give me bad stomach pains as a child, still does a little bit but i guess i've eaten so much under cooked chiken my stomach is stronger now!! lol


----------



## Galtonator

Looking good dude. Do you still have the wraps in your diet?


----------



## DB

Galtonator said:


> Looking good dude. Do you still have the wraps in your diet?


yes i do matey


----------



## Galtonator

Which ones do you get? The multi seed ones or just bog standard ones


----------



## DB

wholemeal ones dude...

imo everyone is different when it comes to food when dieting wholemeal pasta is meant to be good but it bloats me to fuk and makes me hold loads of water where as the wraps seem ok for me


----------



## Warstu

Hey DB goodluck at the show hopes you Qualify for the British finals dude is it common not to drop any weight in the first week of cutting ?


----------



## DB

Warstu said:


> Hey DB goodluck at the show hopes you Qualify for the British finals dude is it common not to drop any weight in the first week of cutting ?


Very un common geez..

out of a whole diet thats the week i loose the most!

generally as i've eated junk the whole week and done no cardio so holding so much water&junk.. not un heard of to loose 5lbs or more in the first week

OK thurs 13th June, 24days out! (sounds close!)

day 3 of antibiotics for my chest infection,

tuesday- laid about the house all day no cardio or weights, ate lots (clean) to refeed and helo my body's immune system as i think i was very run down

Wednesday - woke up 45mins cardio am went well throat and chest wasn;t too happy after.

Thurs- 45mins cardio am- felt great, higher carb day then trained upper body at the gym followed by 25min cardio, had some uplifting comments at the gym about my improved condition&fullness which is always awesome to hear (trust worthy critics not just any old knob scratch that i bumped into)

felt very depleted after my workout and cardio which is how I like to feel to be honest..

had my PWO shake followed by a jacket spud, chicken&scrambled eggs, so feeling really good tonight off to bed in abit and like luke really focused now and wanna turn up shredded and full as!

abit gutted as i have a wedding on Saturday 5th April, day before the show,

so i'll be driving 2.5hours to the wedding early sat morning, staying over night in somerset, then driving up2 Portsmouth at prob 7-8am on Sunday morning!

Bad timing for the wedding but its my cousin so wouldnt miss it for the world..

There is no reason for it to mess with my last min prep though.


----------



## Littleluke

It's pretty close man. It is a big shame about the whole wedding situation as it ruins plans for you to get to mine and HELP ME! lol... You're doing great though mate and have really kept me motivated. We'll sort out our routines thursday mate and get them bang on! I'll show you mine if you show me yours! That's the posing music! lol


----------



## hackskii

Weddings are a freaking blast................


----------



## winger

How did I mis this? I really need to back off on the porn. 

DB, you look awesome. Just like Scott's gf, my wife walked up and the first thing she says is, "he has some big legs". I said, that is Diary Barry I mean Dirty Barry. DB and I used to talk a bit on MSN and my wife thinks he is a good looking man. Compared to me, she is right...lol

Go slay them DB!


----------



## DB

LOL cheers matey! you're never on msn anymore? either that or you blocked me bitch


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

DB a question mate please, with out sounding too batty I think you have a great body but how long all in all have you trained for?


----------



## DB

YetiMan said:


> DB a question mate please, with out sounding too batty I think you have a great body but how long all in all have you trained for?


hello cutey.. buy me a drink first i aint a slag! lol

training since i was 18 and i'm 24 now, first few years were hindered by a poor diet and didn't train legs for years! they were about 22" when my arms were 17" lol!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

DB said:


> hello cutey.. buy me a drink first i aint a slag! lol
> 
> training since i was 18 and i'm 24 now, first few years were hindered by a poor diet and didn't train legs for years! they were about 22" when my arms were 17" lol!


Sure thing  If you come down lakeside :kiss:

Thats cool mate! Funny about the legs but we all learn! Thanks for the quick reply mate, all the best  following this thread ^^


----------



## winger

DB said:


> LOL cheers matey! you're never on msn anymore? either that or you blocked me bitch


I never go on msn anymore because someone started a "whats your msn addy" on UK-M and the rest is history.


----------



## DB

YetiMan said:


> Sure thing  If you come down lakeside :kiss:
> 
> Thats cool mate! Funny about the legs but we all learn! Thanks for the quick reply mate, all the best  following this thread ^^


if i'm not competing there i'll come down anyway to support pobby! the fatty cant get in shape for my show


----------



## smithy26

DB said:


> hello cutey.. buy me a drink first i aint a slag! lol
> 
> training since i was 18 and i'm 24 now, first few years were hindered by a poor diet and didn't train legs for years! they were about 22" when my arms were 17" lol!


how long did it take to get from 22" legs to wot they are now?


----------



## DB

smithy26 said:


> how long did it take to get from 22" legs to wot they are now?


Few weeks ...

na not sure mate they grew really well as soon as i started squatting, i find its easy to get them to grow as long as you're focused for your workout thats the hardest things...


----------



## Warstu

DB said:


> Few weeks ...
> 
> na not sure mate they grew really well as soon as i started squatting, i find its easy to get them to grow as long as you're focused for your workout thats the hardest things...


True legs do grow fast aint dont get as bulkly as other bodyparts ,


----------



## Captain Hero

> Very un common geez..
> 
> out of a whole diet thats the week i loose the most!
> 
> generally as i've eated junk the whole week and done no cardio so holding so much water&junk.. not un heard of to loose 5lbs or more in the first week
> 
> OK *thurs 13th June*, 24days out! (sounds close!)


Baz, I know your ill mate but I think I should remind you that we are in March 



> day 3 of antibiotics for my chest infection,
> 
> tuesday- laid about the house all day no cardio or weights, ate lots (clean) to refeed and helo my body's immune system as i think i was very run down
> 
> Wednesday - woke up 45mins cardio am went well throat and chest wasn;t too happy after.
> 
> Thurs- 45mins cardio am- felt great, higher carb day then trained upper body at the gym followed by 25min cardio, had some uplifting comments at the gym about my improved condition&fullness which is always awesome to hear (trust worthy critics not just any old knob scratch that i bumped into)
> 
> felt very depleted after my workout and cardio which is how I like to feel to be honest..
> 
> had my PWO shake followed by a jacket spud, chicken&scrambled eggs, so feeling really good tonight off to bed in abit and like luke really focused now and wanna turn up shredded and full as!
> 
> abit gutted as i have a wedding on Saturday 5th April, day before the show,
> 
> so i'll be driving 2.5hours to the wedding early sat morning, staying over night in somerset, then driving up2 Portsmouth at prob 7-8am on Sunday morning!
> 
> Bad timing for the wedding but its my cousin so wouldnt miss it for the world..
> 
> There is no reason for it to mess with my last min prep though.


how will you be preparing yourself for the show if you have a wedding before mate? you gonna get all your food cooked and that before going to the wedding and take it with you?


----------



## Magic Torch

Captain Hero said:


> how will you be preparing yourself for the show if you have a wedding before mate? you gonna get all your food cooked and that before going to the wedding and take it with you?


If he's nice somone might cook it for him and bring it along......


----------



## DB

Captain Hero said:


> Baz, I know your ill mate but I think I should remind you that we are in March


Opps! lol



Cap said:


> how will you be preparing yourself for the show if you have a wedding before mate? you gonna get all your food cooked and that before going to the wedding and take it with you?


not sure matey! not a bad shout on the post above  may get Jamie to bring me some! lol but prob just cook it all on the friday so enough food for sat&sunday not overly hard just keeping it cold is always the slag


----------



## winger

Bump for more pics.

I show the pics to my wife, she gets all hot and bothered then maybe I might get lucky.


----------



## DB

winger said:


> Bump for more pics.
> 
> I show the pics to my wife, she gets all hot and bothered then maybe I might get lucky.


May get some pics taken with Luke on thursday which will be 2.5 weeks out..

i think the sh1t is leaner than me tho.. upping the cardio i think!!:gun:


----------



## hackskii

DB said:


> i think the sh1t is leaner than me tho.. upping the cardio i think!!:gun:


Oh say it aint so bro....lol

He has Harold as a mentor.


----------



## DB

haha dunno havent seen him yet except the pics sure we'll both feel much better about ourselves after we see James next week


----------



## Littleluke

Dude you're leaner than me! the cuts in your legs are crazy! Ahhh we shall see LOL! We'll sort out times etc soon. I'm off on wednesday aswell. Need to remind James on wednesday as like me his memory is shot LOL!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> not sure matey! not a bad shout on the post above  may get Jamie to bring me some! lol but prob just cook it all on the friday so enough food for sat&sunday not overly hard just keeping it cold is always the slag


No worries mate, I think we are hooking up the week before if that is still cool with you? PM me.

You can give me your shopping list then - I was a chef for 8 years through school, college and Uni so your in good hands lol


----------



## winger

I thought DB goes straight to KFC after the contest?


----------



## Littleluke

Nandos this time! We'll probably hit KFC after that followed by Krispy Kremes LOL!


----------



## DB

winger said:


> I thought DB goes straight to KFC after the contest?


bro i will be damaging food after the show! 

ok J i'll bell u 2mrw


----------



## Magic Torch

I think at the British in Nottingham we (Baz, Raikey, David loydd and I) hit KFC, Mc Donalds and Burger King all in the same day 

Cool mate, speak to you soon


----------



## DB

yeah i think we did! pmsl! that was awesome! dont forget Nando's&KFC the day before also! LOL


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> I think at the British in Nottingham we (Baz, Raikey, David loydd and I) hit KFC, Mc Donalds and Burger King all in the same day
> 
> Cool mate, speak to you soon


LOL


----------



## Magic Torch

winger said:


> LOL


See mate, we'll show you a good time if you ever make it over here! LMFAO


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> See mate, we'll show you a good time if you ever make it over here! LMFAO


You must have been reading my mind. I was just thinking that. I would love to visit and see that show.


----------



## DB

ok lil update..

Monday 17th march, 3 weeks out yesterday..

Kinda wishing i dieted for 12 weeks not 10 now.. still have fat to lose with only 3 weeks left so stepping up the game a lil and introducing carb cycling, i train every other day with weights and cardio 2x ED 40mins am 30pm.

i think it will be very basic:

TD- very high

NTD- low

TD- high

NTD medium

TD medium

NTD low

and repeat...

low &medium days lost calories will be replaced with fats&pro

took a pic of me last night and compared to one i took 1week out from 18 months ago and to be fair it was very similar so looking to come in leaner than last year and alot fuller hopefully carrying about 20lbs more muscle.. (savage muscle wastage on last diet)

repeat


----------



## jjb1

how have you help hold onto this new muscle on this diet bro


----------



## DB

jjb1 said:


> how have you help hold onto this new muscle on this diet bro


ATE MORE FOOD! lol

to be honest its not so much new muscle..

i just lost so damn much dieting last time.. Ash will tell you when he saw me about a month after my show he couldnt believe how big i looked..

imo its defo about eating more and doing more cardio!


----------



## jjb1

well you weighing in alot heavier and looking visably fuller and better, i guess its credit to your 18 month off season bro


----------



## DB

Last night did upper body

wide grip chins

incline bench press

deadlifts

weighted dips

seated row (plate loader)

lat raises

and finished off with some light shrugs as i was battered! then 20mins cardio!

dinner last night was homemade burgers at 8pm and then 6 eggs (2 whole) before bed with 30g whey and 40g oats at 11:30

Finished my anti biotics yesterday which is nice,

added in letro this week also just 0.75mg ED which seems to have dropped alot of water and cleared up a tiny bit of gyno i had.. dbol is gone also


----------



## chrisj22

Sounds like it's all coming together nicely mate. Westside is the bollocks by the way. I bet it's killing you when your dieting, plus the cardio after.

Keep going bud.


----------



## DB

chrisj22 said:


> Sounds like it's all coming together nicely mate. Westside is the bollocks by the way. I bet it's killing you when your dieting, plus the cardio after.
> 
> Keep going bud.


yeah man its tough and of course some of the intensity has dropped...

for the last 2 weeks i'll prob go back to a single body part split trying to get that last bit of detail out..

i have found moving the majority of my carbs to 90mins before training really helps.. so on low carb days i have prob 40% of my carbs 90 mins before i train still feel flat as but at least i have some energy to get me through my workout


----------



## Littleluke

Great update mate, glad your off the anti bs!

Be good to see you thursday, I'll call you tomorrow night and we'll sort eveything out. Couldn't believe it when I looked at my calender this morning and saw how close the show is. It really has crept up on me! Not in the sense that I'm unprepared, just ****ting it LOL


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

we are nearly there guys!!

3 weeks will fly by, but it is nice seeing everything come together, the small gains visible when you start gettin really cut, feels good!

keep cracking on! see you soon mate

make sure you come say hi at the show


----------



## jjb1

so training like you do does that mean you do upper body rest lower body rest then repeat so upper body is trained every 4th day and lower is the same


----------



## DB

yeah thats right matey..

every 4 days.. train for about 6 weeks then have a de load week.. it seems to work well for me anyway


----------



## jjb1

yea sure does maybe ill give it a whirl


----------



## chrisj22

DB said:


> yeah thats right matey..
> 
> every 4 days.. train for about 6 weeks then have a de load week.. it seems to work well for me anyway


And me.... 

Westside is a really intense routine, but I feel quite good on it TBH. Bit more volume than I normally do, but it's one of those routines like DB says, you train your knackers off for 6 weeks then have a week off.

:lift:


----------



## Magic Torch

Ha ha your gonna need some carbs before you train with me tomorrow dude, as I remember I kept up with you last time, 6 weeks in to a diet, your gonna be keeping up with me


----------



## DB

oh puuurrrrlleeeeeeeeeese!! half reps dont count as keeping up!


----------



## Littleluke

LOL! I'm not even going to comment. A school girl has more strength than me at the moment.


----------



## Littleluke

Oh Baz, did you get your entry form sent off? It was a good feeling filling that out, EXCEPT putting that I train at Fitness First LOL! How embarrassing.


----------



## DB

yeah got the form but havent sent it back yet dude! [email protected] the gym i may make up a better name for mine lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Just trained with DB today.....boy he's looking tight. Nice veins and cuts, legs are awesome. Still really relaxed and taking it in his stride.

Cant wait to see you on stage mate, I think your gonna look twice as good as last time, keep it up these last two weeks


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Just trained with DB today.....boy he's looking tight. Nice veins and cuts, legs are awesome. Still really relaxed and taking it in his stride.
> 
> Cant wait to see you on stage mate, I think your gonna look twice as good as last time, keep it up these last two weeks


Cheers mate!!

looking big yourself! we were getting eyed up massively in that gym!!

nice to see ash bottled the training session!! lol


----------



## Magic Torch

lol yeah it was funny, either gay boys or aged porn star women, I think we fitted in fairly well 

cheers mate, I did feel big until you stood next to me!

2 weeks mate, not long now!


----------



## shorty

Magic Torch said:


> Just trained with DB today.....boy he's looking tight. Nice veins and cuts, legs are awesome. Still really relaxed and taking it in his stride.
> 
> Cant wait to see you on stage mate, I think your gonna look twice as good as last time, keep it up these last two weeks


any new pics DB?


----------



## greg fear

bump for pics


----------



## DB

na no new pics i take them outside and its been fukin freezing so no chance standing out there!!

just got back with from training arms with Luke down at ministry of muscle in Kent thanks to James for sorting us out there!

Had a good training sesson with Luke as i never train arms so nice to get some blood in there!

We then went upstairs for a lil pose infront of the mirrors with the watchful eye of James, Wade and their mate Phil,

Was abit strange hitting poses infront of such experienced bodybuilders!

felt pretty good&full today fat seems to be pretty low on my front but holding a fair bit on my back..

after speaking to James&Wade i think we all knew the nabba in 6.5 weeks would see me in great condition but its worth a shot at the southcoast so will be doing both more than likely...

James&wade suggested some changes in the cardio and supps so they will be implemented and hopefully bring some nice results!

Luke is looking very well and even tho is on savagely low carbs still holding alot of muscle and staying full...

looking lean as also he'll be spot on at pompy!


----------



## Littleluke

hello mate!

Just arrived home and eaten another lot of 200g turkey, 80g sweet spud and 50g veg 

YUMMY!

Thanks for the comments mate, and thank you James. I have learnt a few things regarding my poses 

Baz in correct in saying he is still carrying a bit on his back but f()ck me he's dangerous from the front! Quads are unbelieveable! I was shocked! I recon if you keep your head down mate and stay focused you'll be good to go at the pompey comp.

Cheers for a quality day! I nearlly fell asleep driving back! Had to stick my head out the window LOL! I'm going to hit some cardio after a nap then tuck into another meal. I miss carbs, and baz, james, wade and phil all reminded me of what I was missing with there 100g rice!! LOL


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DB said:


> Cheers mate!!
> 
> looking big yourself! we were getting eyed up massively in that gym!!
> 
> nice to see ash bottled the training session!! lol


SHUT IT! I WAS WORKING! LOL

was nice seeing you guys tho, and baz your deffo lookin way better then last year, holding on to so much size compared to your last comp! and dont get me started on those wheels man! oh and ur penut head is still there!

Jamie u meatier then the last time i saw you, you using that cell tech thingy majigy? :crazy: :blowme:


----------



## Magic Torch

Ash we got some guest pass's for the gym so we can sort out a date to go again!

Thanks mate, cell tech is da bomb


----------



## megatron

DB looking huge mate. When/where is the contest I might try to drag myself along?


----------



## DB

portsmouth april 6 then nabba in hayes may 3rd


----------



## staffy

You have come on alot since the last show...keep going & u will be bang on for the May shows.... u know what to do now so just do it!!!!


----------



## supercell

Hi Baz,

Just wanted to echo Wades words here and say I was VERY impressed with the improvements you have made since your last outing in 2006.

You actually dont realise it but your genetics for this sport are fantastic (far better than mine), your frame is such it is able to carry SO much mass and not look out of place.

You still have 2 weeks until the S Coast show (realistically 1 week) and a lot can be achieved, I think the changes we put forward will tighten things up dramatically and even if you aren't where you should be on 6th April, come the NABBA SE in May you have to be a firm horse for a top spot placing and subsequent invite to the finals in Southport.

Like Luke you have a great mindset for this sport and that is one of the true qualities that ALL top athletes possess. What I also liked today was the support you are giving Luke, its great to see and for you to be able to offer that support and advice at this early stage of your BBing 'career' is fantastic. We all need someone to confide in and air our concerns and fears to; the support network in this sport between athletes is fantastic to see and shows we all have a common goal and purpose and genuinley want to see each other learn and be the best we can be.

I cant wait for the next few months with you, Luke, Wade and of course Phil all competing my vocal cords are going to take a real hammering!!

Anyway dig in fella and I'll see you in just over 2 weeks time.

BTW if you need to chat anything over in the last 2 weeks just pick up your phone or PM me and I'll be pleased to assist where I feel I can.

All the best mate

James


----------



## winger

James, you are the best! That is so nice of you to step up and help out a mate like that!


----------



## hackskii

I have to agree............

DB, always loved ya............

James, very positive post......

Dieting and giving out advice, now that is impressive.

Can't help you with your contest prep, but I can wish you luck!

Good Luck!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

not that ive seen you myself, but it sounds like your diet is going well.

is there a chance of any new pictures before the show??


----------



## DB

staffy said:


> You have come on alot since the last show...keep going & u will be bang on for the May shows.... u know what to do now so just do it!!!!


Cheers mate, was really good to spend some proper time chatting the other day with you. cheers for the advice&support


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Hi Baz,
> 
> Just wanted to echo Wades words here and say I was VERY impressed with the improvements you have made since your last outing in 2006.
> 
> You actually dont realise it but your genetics for this sport are fantastic (far better than mine), your frame is such it is able to carry SO much mass and not look out of place.
> 
> You still have 2 weeks until the S Coast show (realistically 1 week) and a lot can be achieved, I think the changes we put forward will tighten things up dramatically and even if you aren't where you should be on 6th April, come the NABBA SE in May you have to be a firm horse for a top spot placing and subsequent invite to the finals in Southport.
> 
> Like Luke you have a great mindset for this sport and that is one of the true qualities that ALL top athletes possess. What I also liked today was the support you are giving Luke, its great to see and for you to be able to offer that support and advice at this early stage of your BBing 'career' is fantastic. We all need someone to confide in and air our concerns and fears to; the support network in this sport between athletes is fantastic to see and shows we all have a common goal and purpose and genuinley want to see each other learn and be the best we can be.
> 
> I cant wait for the next few months with you, Luke, Wade and of course Phil all competing my vocal cords are going to take a real hammering!!
> 
> Anyway dig in fella and I'll see you in just over 2 weeks time.
> 
> BTW if you need to chat anything over in the last 2 weeks just pick up your phone or PM me and I'll be pleased to assist where I feel I can.
> 
> All the best mate
> 
> James


Woah.. cheers james thats a really deep post and gave me goosebumps reading it, thanks for believing in me and saying that i have potential i hoped I did! really want to grab a first place trophy this year!

I'll prob be giving you a call in a week or so just to run through some ideas for the last week by you.

lil update,

been upping the cardio after advice from James&Wade, now doing 40mins am and 40mins PM, was using the exercise bike before and now walking on the roads in the mornign and x-trainer post workout, been doing this for 3 days and damn the intesity is so much greater! can really feel myself tightening up, pics probably next weekend, one week out! Eeekkk!

thanks again to everyone who has posted on this thread


----------



## Captain Hero

Alright big guy progress is going well it would seem and looking awesome in your avvie mate, your legs have come a long long way they look awesome bro!

I know you mentioned you were going to do another show after the Portsmouth one Baz, when is it?

And from what you have said about your previous comp diet, how you lost a lot of muscle dieting what changes in your diet did you implement this time to ensure that it wouldn't happen again?


----------



## DB

Captain Hero said:


> Alright big guy progress is going well it would seem and looking awesome in your avvie mate, your legs have come a long long way they look awesome bro!
> 
> I know you mentioned you were going to do another show after the Portsmouth one Baz, when is it?
> 
> And from what you have said about your previous comp diet, how you lost a lot of muscle dieting what changes in your diet did you implement this time to ensure that it wouldn't happen again?


Yo Chris.. hows tricks?

Nabba SE, in hayes (middlesex) May 3rd,

Well... my diet last year was carb cycling the whole way through (12 weeks)...

i was so scared of not dropping the fat even on my high or refeed days it'd still be pretty low in carbs defo not enough to replace all the lost glycogen,

the last diet was horrific matey :'( this is fine 3x the carbs and more cardi... wish i had an extra 2 weeks before the southcoast but hey ho! i'll do the best i can..

on another note my feet are in pieces from all the cardio.. cant find a decent pair of trainers to fit got blisters everywhere


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> Yo Chris.. hows tricks?
> 
> Nabba SE, in hayes (middlesex) May 3rd,
> 
> Well... my diet last year was carb cycling the whole way through (12 weeks)...
> 
> i was so scared of not dropping the fat even on my high or refeed days it'd still be pretty low in carbs defo not enough to replace all the lost glycogen,
> 
> the last diet was horrific matey :'( this is fine 3x the carbs and more cardi... wish i had an extra 2 weeks before the southcoast but hey ho! i'll do the best i can..
> 
> on another note my feet are in pieces from all the cardio.. cant find a decent pair of trainers to fit got blisters everywhere


Its all good Baz mate  aaah that would be why then, I bet you feel better this time round then too! Good luck with your comps, I might see if I can make the May one bro


----------



## DB

cool well may is the same place as last time! hopefully as i'll have more carbs i'll be more talkative unlike last time!


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> cool well may is the same place as last time! hopefully as i'll have more carbs i'll be more talkative unlike last time!


Ah right I remember, aye you were a bit quiet but I figured 1. you had just competed and were prob a bit drained 2. You were prob just thinking about getting a KFC down you 

Is there a nandos near there yet do you know!?


----------



## DB

mmm not sure! they are always resonably close tho! lol


----------



## jjb1

i think james is right mate your gentics are fantastic at 5''10 you really have what it takes to be a beast.......well more of a beast!

good luck


----------



## Littleluke

He is a beast already LOL!

Couldn't believe his arms when I trained with him! Then he got his quads out! WTF LOL


----------



## 3752

I think all the inspiration words have been said by both Wade and James and i do agree with what both have said, Baz as i have said in PM's and on the board mate you are looking very good and you should be looking forward to the finals and making your mark all the best for the next 2 weeks mate sorry i cannot be their to support you...


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> I think all the inspiration words have been said by both Wade and James and i do agree with what both have said, Baz as i have said in PM's and on the board mate you are looking very good and you should be looking forward to the finals and making your mark all the best for the next 2 weeks mate sorry i cannot be their to support you...


Ahh cheers mate, had a really good few days with the diet&cardio, tightening up really well which is excellent for my head..

no worries about not being there mate, cheers for your support on the PM's 

speak soon mate..



luke said:


> He is a beast already LOL!
> 
> Couldn't believe his arms when I trained with him! Then he got his quads out! WTF LOL


haha cheers dude, i havent trained arms properly for years it felt awesome to get them pumped.. havent seen them properly pumped in so long!

Jjb1... not sure about a beast! lol we'll see need to get a fair bit more mass to fill out my frame


----------



## winger

DB said:


> Jjb1... not sure about a beast! lol we'll see need to get a fair bit more mass to fill out my frame


And modest.


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Jjb1... not sure about a beast! lol we'll see need to get a fair bit more mass to fill out my frame


Dude how old are you? I'd say you have a fair amount of time to add a few more lbs.....

2 weeks dude, 2 weeks....


----------



## jjb1

what i mean is i think you have what it takes to be a great heavy weight bro

what is your weight at mo if ya dont mind me asking?


----------



## DB

jjb1 said:


> what is your weight at mo if ya dont mind me asking?


lol u tell me mate?! havent been on the scales for weeks!!

was 16st 8lbs when i last checked which must have been about a month ago..

i would love to be 16stone on stages but i wont know until i weigh myself on the day.. it screws with my head far to much...

last time i remember getting on the scales and it reading about 14st12 and i sh1t myself as i hadnt been that light for years!!



J said:


> Dude how old are you? I'd say you have a fair amount of time to add a few more lbs.....
> 
> 2 weeks dude, 2 weeks....


24 dude!

i know 2 weeks yesterday! that is a scary prospect!!

due to the increased cardio it has pretty much put me in a carb cycling state.. my carbs were just constantly ticking over but last night and this morning i was flat as a pancake so decided to have a high carb day! woohhooooo

so afer today it will be back to my original amount then another high day prob thurs/fri then medium on sunday before a semi deplete mon-tues-wed for the carb up starting on thursday week!!!


----------



## jjb1

at 16 stone youll be big bro, i know what ya mean about the scales messin yer head up too


----------



## DB

hey kiddies..

well not long left now! LOL!

seeing as the other 2 homs are updating their threads i thought i better aswell...

had a few extra days off work which has been nice except getting up at 6:30 this morning for a trip into central london..coulda done without that!

trained tonight, very light quad workout (last one) and then 35mins on the xtrainer.. was meant to do 40 mins but i was battered after the early start this morning and felt flat as a pancake as it was my 3rd day on low(ish) carbs..

will be having prob around 400g carbs 2mrw as kept it about 230g for the last 3 days which has really flattened me out and made life tough! will be back to 230g on fri&sat before 400g on sunday.. then 200g mon.tues,wed before carb up on thurs,fri,sat!

for the carb up i was thinking along the line off....

thursday 600g... (50% WMS, 25%rice, 25% oats)

friday 600g.. ( 20% WMS in the morning, 50% oats 30% rice)

saturday amount of carbs not known see how i feel when waking, majority will come from oats&rice tho,

sunday (showday)

Will probably be eating my lil oats&banana mash for brekkie, then onto chicken and rice with some nuts as i have been eating that for ages and i know how i respond to it

condition is getting better... My back is holding the majority of the fat/water/crap and its also my weak point lol! here is a lil pic i took about 10 secs ago! as everyone always says when they post pics.. i am flat, i'm on low carbs, lighting is poor..doesnt do me justice blah blah blah


----------



## DB

oh training on Sunday with Magic Torch ( we'll invite Ash but he wont turn up) so i'll get some proper pics taken exactly one week out... although i aint sure about dropping my trousers in that Gym hey J!


----------



## Magic Torch

Only for me big boy  That said it is a good gym? It has plenty of kit in it and its on Covent Garden!

Mate considering the 35mins on cross trainer after weights, and the 6.30 start and low carbs - I think you look great! Not long left dude, i'll call you again before Sun, but I have the ok from the ball and chain so its on, and after your two low days I might just lift the same as you


----------



## wogihao

looks like everythings comming togeather. How are you finding this prep compaired to your previous run?


----------



## Truewarrior1

yeah db my mate saw you down kingston david llyods and said you were looking amazing.keep it up fella.


----------



## DB

wogihao said:


> looks like everythings comming togeather. How are you finding this prep compaired to your previous run?


lol mate its totally different...

I've heard your first diet is always the worst.. whether its because the amount of BF i started with compared to this time? the fact the fat had only been there for a year not 23 years may have made it easier to come off(purely guessing??).

i'm not quite as tight as last time i dont think but that could be down to water retention? although i am holding a truck load more muscle and can still function day to day! sex drive was gone from about 7 weeks out last time!

I'm hoping i'll be in good nick by next sunday.. if not i have 4 weeks to sort it for the NAbba on May 3rd 



J said:


> Only for me big boy That said it is a good gym? It has plenty of kit in it and its on Covent Garden!
> 
> Mate considering the 35mins on cross trainer after weights, and the 6.30 start and low carbs - I think you look great! Not long left dude, i'll call you again before Sun, but I have the ok from the ball and chain so its on, and after your two low days I might just lift the same as you


yeah its a pretty good gym i agree! yeah speak to u before then dude and arrange a time.. what u wanna train? i aint fussed except no legs


----------



## Magic Torch

Not fussed mate, I'm doing Legs tomorrow then Cardio and abs/calfs Sat, so Upper body Sun is coolio. You still following westside? It'll be Max upper for me, but if you wanna do something else then I'll fall in to yours mate.....didnt really answer your question did it? lol in other words.....anything


----------



## Nols

Baz - about time I finally posted here.....You will nail it for sure. Your determination has no bounds - I don't envy your competitors. I am sure you will enjoy every minute of it - and you deserve every bit of it matey. See you down south.


----------



## winger

Looking good DB. Notice the upside down triangle on your lower back, that looks cool.


----------



## donggle

looking great. good luck!


----------



## pob80

Your in the final stretch mate not long to go when are you going to be cutting your fluids out if at all? your back will come through just fine


----------



## greg fear

looking gd mate


----------



## DB

Nols said:


> Baz - about time I finally posted here.....You will nail it for sure. Your determination has no bounds - I don't envy your competitors. I am sure you will enjoy every minute of it - and you deserve every bit of it matey. See you down south.


Hey mate! nice for you to post on here! cya in 10days


----------



## Tall

DB - As you've been doing photos with your trousers round your ankles, Magic wanted me to ask you if you will be doing photos where you are stood in two shopping bags....? Oh and he mentioned lemon squeezing too.......


----------



## DB

pob80 said:


> Your in the final stretch mate not long to go when are you going to be cutting your fluids out if at all? your back will come through just fine


no idea mate havent thought about it yet will be asking James or someone about when to drop liquids and what to do the last few days



Winger said:


> Looking good DB. Notice the upside down triangle on your lower back, that looks cool.


Yeah its slowly coming dude!


----------



## Littleluke

I only saw Baz last week and his back has come on so much. It was a bit of a concern for him originally but I think it's looking strong now. You're going to be strong competition mate.


----------



## DB

Cheers Luke, its coming on better then i thought which is always a positive i guess! one week from now is carb up time!

blasted though my 40 min walk this morning and off to train back tonight then 35min x-trainer...


----------



## jjb1

back.... not upper body

have you converted big fella?

back looks tight not much to worry about there bro


----------



## DB

jjb1 said:


> back.... not upper body
> 
> have you converted big fella?
> 
> back looks tight not much to worry about there bro


yes mate just for the last 2 weeks i am doing single bodypart split as i'm pretty tired at the mo and westside is pointless in this state..

cheers mate not happy with my back but getting there


----------



## adzk469

Just had a quick read of this and I am impressed at the definition in your quads!! Good luck anyway it has given me some inspiration!!


----------



## DB

trained back tonight followed by 25mins cardio not the 35 planned as i was just so ruined i thought it would do more harm than good! really tired today so just doing my cooking in a mo then hitting the hay for an early one!

week today and i'll be carbing up... and i cant wait!


----------



## winger

bump for more pics.

DB post's up pics, I call my wife, she gets all hot and bothered and I get laid........thanks DB.


----------



## greg fear

winger said:


> bump for more pics.
> 
> DB post's up pics, I call my wife, she gets all hot and bothered and I get laid........thanks DB.


 mg: pmsl


----------



## DB

winger said:


> bump for more pics.
> 
> DB post's up pics, I call my wife, she gets all hot and bothered and I get laid........thanks DB.


LMAO! should be taking some 2mrw! u can all comment on my tan


----------



## warren

just a quick msg of support, your looking good mate keep it up, ill pop back to see the new pics, hows your back comming on i remember you mentioned you thought it was your fav part but the most lacking?? i bet its huge lol anyay all the best


----------



## Big_Dan

Gutted i cnt make this show !!

work is suck a bitch !

would have been nice to actually meet everyone !

Well best of luck mate !!

sure ull do good


----------



## Magic Torch

Peanut head, we doing chest and bis tomo? I tried to call you last night but you were prob too cained to pick up the phone, low carb day I think? LOL

At least you'll be a little weaker, I might even out press you biatch


----------



## DB

yes we are doing that u fanny cya in abit


----------



## 3752

Baz i want to wish you good luck for the next weeks prep and the show itself i am away working this week (yet again) so i might not get a chance to comment before the show....

you have come a long way since your first shows mate you will do well at this show i am sure of that good luck mate...


----------



## DB

Cheers Paul shame you cant make it, speak to you soon dude


----------



## DB

Well well well..........

1 Week out... time has FLOWN past!

been dieting for 9 weeks and the first show is just a week away!

quite scary really!

met with magic torch today trained chest&arms but i was feeling weak and kept dying half way through my sets... so pretty much rolled through the motions...

these last 2 weeks have seen me feeling shattered and weak in the gym so looking forward to having some time off the gym after this show!

Took some pics today and all i can think about is carbing up on thursday!


----------



## jjb1

looking good, legs are sick!!!!!

keep it up, carb up, enjoy the show mate.


----------



## Magic Torch

Was a pleasure today mate, your sooooo humble about yourself, I think you look awesome, its great that you have taken what you learned last year, and listened to people around you, then applied that to your body - with great effect.

Your quads are awesome, and your upper back detail is also tons better than last year.

Chin up bro, Big mac and Fries next sunday


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> Chin up bro, Big mac and Fries next sunday


And don't forget about the Mcflurry either. 

Looking great DB, I showed my wife. 

God I wish I could go.


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Was a pleasure today mate, your sooooo humble about yourself, I think you look awesome, its great that you have taken what you learned last year, and listened to people around you, then applied that to your body - with great effect.
> 
> Your quads are awesome, and your upper back detail is also tons better than last year.
> 
> Chin up bro, *Big mac and Fries next sunday *


MASSIVELY!! after the morning show we'll nip off for some hard earned junk food somewhere dude!

look forward to it mate 

oh hit up that PT for some more guest passes aswell


----------



## DB

winger said:


> And don't forget about the Mcflurry either.
> 
> Looking great DB, I showed my wife.
> 
> God I wish I could go.


yeah man shame u cant come over!

McFlurry.. dont u have to buy 5 at a time yeah?!


----------



## squat_this

Very good symmetry from the front IMO. And obviously massive!

Is it just me or do you have ridicliously long calves?


----------



## winger

squat_this said:


> Is it just me or do you have ridicliously long calves?


Damn, he sure does. I guess being a world class sprinter is out.


----------



## DB

squat_this said:


> Very good symmetry from the front IMO. And obviously massive!
> 
> Is it just me or do you have ridicliously long calves?


yeah they are fukin long!

they are on my hit list for the off season.. well.. everything from the back is on the hitlist!

which i still find so strange as i hate training chest and not a huge fan on training quads either.. would much prefer training back over any bodypart but it still looks like it belongs on a 10 year old girl..

oh well!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

your legs look awesome!!

is efbb your main show? sorry if i missed that part of the thread or like me is it a warm up??

you look really good, not long left now!

i was told that the judjing format had changed now, and it was 50/50 morning and evening shows?? is that rite??

see you soon, keep focussed, not many training days left now!


----------



## DB

1988-s.leeson said:


> your legs look awesome!!thanks u
> 
> is efbb your main show? sorry if i missed that part of the thread or like me is it a warm up??Well i originally planned for the nabba which is in 5 weeks but came in earlyish.. so thought i'd give this a stab and see what happens!
> 
> you look really good, not long left now!cheers mate!
> 
> i was told that the judjing format had changed now, and it was 50/50 morning and evening shows?? is that rite?? no idea! lol
> 
> see you soon, keep focussed, not many training days left now!


cya sunday big lad!


----------



## ah24

Looking sharp mate, see you Sunday


----------



## pob80

Looking sharp there Baz see you next sunday ring you during the week, funny how your 2 strengts quads and chest are my 2 weakneses i'll be wearing a lil bit of camo 2 aswell next week lol


----------



## squat_this

Out of interest Baz, what level of BB do you think you can reach? You are still very young so have many years ahead of you in theory.


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> been dieting for 9 weeks and the first show is just a week away!
> 
> quite scary really!


yea scary you only have to diet for 10 weeks git 

oh yes i forgot if you dont bend that leading leg on the ab shot i will drive down from Glasgow on the day of the show and break the fukcer


----------



## DB

pob80 said:


> Looking sharp there Baz see you next sunday ring you during the week, funny how your 2 strengts quads and chest are my 2 weakneses *i'll be wearing a lil bit of camo 2 aswell next week *lol


You better dude! 

Cya sunday mate

and u adz


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> yea scary you only have to diet for 10 weeks git  coulda done with another 2 weeks!
> 
> oh yes i forgot if you dont bend that leading leg on the ab shot i will drive down from Glasgow on the day of the show and break the fukcer


LMFAO!! quality.. i'll remember dude! 



Squat.this said:


> Out of interest Baz, what level of BB do you think you can reach? You are still very young so have many years ahead of you in theory.


mate no idea.. havent even thought about it! its tough as its such a selfish sport unfortunately.. we'll see goal is to place top 5 at the british finals.. tough ask but fingers crossed


----------



## 3752

> Originally Posted by Squat.this
> 
> Out of interest Baz, what level of BB do you think you can reach? You are still very young so have many years ahead of you in theory.


he can make top 3 in his respective class NABBA or UKBFF if he keeps progressing as he has done


----------



## Tall

Chest it looking very thick on the side chest shot Mr Dirty Barry.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## winger

TH&S said:


> Chest it looking very thick on the side chest shot Mr Dirty Barry.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


It's Diary Barry.


----------



## greg fear

well done baz

best of luck in these final stages


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great pics DB, really thick looking chest on the side pose, veins popping out lol.

good luck and all the best for sunday! i'll try and remember your face


----------



## Britbb

Looking great baz, nicely cut mate!

You will look really good for show date after the skin is slightly thinner and your muscles are full from the carb up aswell.

Geat detailed quads and a nice overall balanced/aesthetic physique. Hope all goes well for you mate.


----------



## DB

cheers guys appreciate the support


----------



## gym rat

brilliant transformation baz, all the best for the show mate


----------



## Littleluke

Really impressive dude.

Only a couple more days till the carb up phase! Can't believe you have that wedding though man.. that sucks! You'll get the classic "go on, one piece of cake won't harm you" LOL.. Atleast you'll be stuffed with carbs


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> he can make top 3 in his respective class NABBA or UKBFF if he keeps progressing as he has done


Totally agree Paul. As I said before great genetics, far better than mine.

When you get to the finals Baz you should be thinking top 3 without a doubt

I'll give you another 5 years and you'll be a leading heavyweight or class 1 in the UK and I'm being deadly serious.

Like LL you have come in really well since I saw you mate and I mean REALLY well.

If you do the NABBA, (which TBH I dont think you will as you will qualify here for the UKBFF) you will look fcuking sick!

BTW, yes looking at you go for the higher carb up route mate (as per your email), you have come in that well that I think it will be of huge benefit. You dont look that depleted now but you want to be bursting come show day esp after your depletion phase that you are in now.

Go get em dude

J


----------



## DB

Cheers matey! higher carb route it is...

oh does that mean i have to eat more oats.. oh well 

thanks alot tho mate it means so much hearing compliments from the likes of Paul&yourself,

200g carb tues&wed does that sound about right? 2x40min cardio.. stop cardio wed night?


----------



## bodybuilder

DB

just been reading your diet from page 1 and looks good.

I see from your PWO shake along with whey n WMS you have added oats into this. I have heard of people doing this but am not sure why. Could you explain it 2 me thanks and how you have it (i.e with the shake or separate)? Sorry if it sounds a stupid question!


----------



## James21

legs look great, nice separation.

You look different now you have lost some weight round you face!


----------



## DB

bodybuilder said:


> DB
> 
> just been reading your diet from page 1 and looks good.
> 
> I see from your PWO shake along with whey n WMS you have added oats into this. I have heard of people doing this but am not sure why. Could you explain it 2 me thanks and how you have it (i.e with the shake or separate)? Sorry if it sounds a stupid question!


depends what mood i'm in mate! no real method to my madness... lol

i used WMS at the start of the diet but switched over to some oats now...

just everything all heaped into a shaker matey!

imo best PWO routine for me is...

2 medium sized banana's

15 mins later 50g whey 70 g oats,

whole food hour or so later


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell Baz! Those legs! Those abs!

*dmcc gives up gym and resolves to eat chocolate*


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Cheers matey! higher carb route it is...
> 
> oh does that mean i have to eat more oats.. oh well
> 
> thanks alot tho mate it means so much hearing compliments from the likes of Paul&yourself,
> 
> 200g carb tues&wed does that sound about right? 2x40min cardio.. stop cardio wed night?


Yeah that sounds perfect mate. You could drop the carbs a little lower (150g) and replace lost cals with around 20-30g of fat to create even more of a void but 200g is still quite low for you.

Remember too that at the end of a diet even on moderate carbs the body is in a real state of depletion. Deplete too much and you can run the risk of not filling up in time esp if you miscalculate the carbs plus put in a diuretic.

Remember that what you have done has worked well thus far, start changing things drastically and things can go rapidly down hill.

Also remember too that most people that are flat on stage are not flat due to lack of carbs but flat due to lack of water. Keep drinking right up to the morning of the show and then just knock it back to sips till pre judging, again this is vital if using a diuretic such as aldactone.

This will ensure you are full and vascular and hold minimal water sub cut.

Best of luck mate and stay relaxed, let the physique do the talking come sunday.

J


----------



## greg fear

hi mate

if you have decided what your carb up phase is goin to consist of

coulp u post it up


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Yeah that sounds perfect mate. You could drop the carbs a little lower (150g) and replace lost cals with around 20-30g of fat to create even more of a void but 200g is still quite low for you.
> 
> Remember too that at the end of a diet even on moderate carbs the body is in a real state of depletion. Deplete too much and you can run the risk of not filling up in time esp if you miscalculate the carbs plus put in a diuretic.
> 
> Remember that what you have done has worked well thus far, start changing things drastically and things can go rapidly down hill.
> 
> Also remember too that most people that are flat on stage are not flat due to lack of carbs but flat due to lack of water. Keep drinking right up to the morning of the show and then just knock it back to sips till pre judging, again this is vital if using a diuretic such as aldactone.
> 
> This will ensure you are full and vascular and hold minimal water sub cut.
> 
> Best of luck mate and stay relaxed, let the physique do the talking come sunday.
> 
> J


cheers mate i think you are totally right about the water..it happened to me last time!

i didnt wanna change much either, thats when it goes tits up definatey!



greg said:


> hi mate
> 
> if you have decided what your carb up phase is goin to consist of
> 
> coulp u post it up


mmmm not 100% sure yet matey!

will prob be around:

Thurs 700g

Fri 600g

Sat assess in the morning but prob around 4-500

faster sources on thurs WMS/banana,s moving onto sweet spud/ rice&oats


----------



## greg fear

DB said:


> cheers mate i think you are totally right about the water..it happened to me last time!
> 
> i didnt wanna change much either, thats when it goes tits up definatey!
> 
> mmmm not 100% sure yet matey!
> 
> will prob be around:
> 
> Thurs 700g
> 
> Fri 600g
> 
> Sat assess in the morning but prob around 4-500
> 
> faster sources on thurs WMS/banana,s moving onto sweet spud/ rice&oats


cheers mate trying to steal some of your ideas see


----------



## DB

No worries what show are u doing? have u shown before?


----------



## greg fear

DB said:


> No worries what show are u doing? have u shown before?


nabba wales area im doing mate

my first time cant wait to get up there tho


----------



## clarkey

DB looking great in your pics mate a good solid carb up should see you fill out that big frame of yours. I think people forget how old you are, your def gona be pushing some of the big players in a few years. Looking forward to seeing you sunday..enjoy the carbs


----------



## smithy26

Looking good in ure pics mate good luck sunday, see u there,


----------



## DB

cheers guys...

just done my last cardio session! so feet up will sunday now.. prob go down to th egym friday after work for a 20 min pump up session just to get the carbs in the right place and then chill and fill out abit hopefully


----------



## Littleluke

It feels greats doing your last cardio session! It's my last shoulder work out tonight then its an all over session MINUS legs on thursday and then I'm kicking back with my carbs till sunday. Lots of Playstation 3


----------



## DB

yeah this day of depletion is fukin killing me tho


----------



## LEWIS

bloody hell, i havent been away from here long, come back and you and jamie are getting ripped as hell!! shixxt am well behind now!!!!

looking goos baz - looking awsome really but dont want you getting a bigger head


----------



## winger

Hey DB, have you lost any sex drive while dieting?


----------



## DB

winger.. none at all mate still ready to roll


----------



## squat_this

DB said:


> winger.. none at all mate still ready to roll


That's not what Jamie said...


----------



## Magic Torch

haha I was only lying cause he knocked me back....he said he likes men's bodies not little boys 

Lmfao

Carbs tomorrow bazza! LOL I spoke to him on the phone earlier, got half way through telling him how well my bulking diet was going and the poor git said he only had 200 grams all day!

Not long left mate 4 days!


----------



## winger

DB, you are my new founded hero!


----------



## greg fear

winger said:


> DB, you are my new founded hero!


get a room:blowme:


----------



## jjb1

carbs today i belive, hes to busy munchin to update ;-)


----------



## DB

ahhh

9:20 at the mo and i've already eaten...

100g WMS

150g oats 6 eggs (1 yoke)

1x banana

Feeling 10x better!!

started aldactone last night so was up every 2 hours to the toilet..


----------



## jjb1

started aldactone last night so was up every 2 hours to the toilet..


----------



## DB

Hi All..

Started my carb up yesterday,

used WMS first 2 meals then moved onto rice and oats and finished with some potatoes mmmmm

this morning started similar with a WMS at 8 am then eggs&oats at 9

just having 100g oats , 6 eggs (1 whole), banana and 30g chocolate whey


----------



## greg fear

bet you are loving this eating again now lol

gd luck for the final stages mate

hope it goes well through your carbing up phase

go get em


----------



## 3752

good luck for sunday Baz again gutted i cannot be there to support you i am sure that you will bring it....


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> good luck for sunday Baz again gutted i cannot be there to support you i am sure that you will bring it....


Cheers mate shame you can't be there but I understand,

kinda off topic... where is the nabba on April 27th? may catch up with u then if you're about..


----------



## 3752

it is in exeter mate if you are thinking of coming down best stay the night as the show does not finish till 9ish....we could go and have some grub...


----------



## donggle

just saying good luck to all of uk-muscle competitors this weekend. hope you do well!


----------



## romeo69

Gd luck mate, havent been posting much but have been reading the thread, go out there and give it to them.


----------



## ah24

Good luck Baz, see you Sunday!


----------



## Nols

you don't need luck. You will kill them. Enjoy it buddy. let us voice the opinion...the crowd won't know what hit them..or the judges.


----------



## hackskii

Good luck handsome.................

Make sure you get some pics up so my girlfriend can get juicy for me

She likes your legs..........


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Good luck handsome.................
> 
> Make sure you get some pics up so my girlfriend can get juicy for me
> 
> She likes your legs..........


Mine too. DB, don't ever come to the states cause I am happily married. :jerk:


----------



## Fivos

Give em hell mate!

All the best..

Fivos


----------



## Captain Hero

Good luck big lad!


----------



## pob80

See you tomorrow you big girl  oh and good luck not that you need it dude


----------



## squat_this

Good luck Baz.


----------



## greg fear

gd luck


----------



## chrisj22

Best of luck, Baz.

Amazing transformation - go sh1t 'em up!


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck Peanut head!


----------



## smithy26

good luck mate


----------



## winger

Good luck DB.


----------



## cellaratt

Keep it real brother...your gonna destroy em...You don't need luck when you that damn good but have it anyways..


----------



## hackskii

Go get them quadzilla

I want pics too.


----------



## Britbb

Hope it goes well mate. You definately have a good package there to win your class!

Enjoy yourself mate, post up pix as soon as poss


----------



## leveret

Best of Luck mate


----------



## hackskii

Any results?


----------



## Britbb

Wahoo!!!

Congrats mate...i just heard the news!!!

Way to go mate, youve got your ticket to the finals.

Bet you really enjoyed yourself and your new 1st place trophy.

Get some pix up!!!!

CONGRATS MATE!


----------



## hackskii

First place..................yes......................

I heard he looked huge.


----------



## romeo69

Well done Baz, cant wait for the pics.


----------



## gym rat

congrats mate, really well done


----------



## TaintedSoul

1st place.. well done. You must be proud.


----------



## smithy26

well done mate u looked a clear winner, but i missed the call out, was eating jacket potatoe and beans. Dam it was so tempting to shout money shot king in the middle of ure routine.:tongue10:


----------



## EDG301

Well dun bud!!


----------



## genesis

Congrats DB


----------



## cellaratt

Great news...congrats...


----------



## donggle

congratulations you sexy man beast you.

get us some photies!


----------



## DB

cheers guys! smithy u should have said hello mate! so many people were saying hello but I didnt know who people were lol!

man.... what a hectic weekend i've had!

Had to leave my house at 8am saturday to drive down to somerset for my cousins wedding (well Lisa drove) then leave there about 9ish and get to the hotel to start tanning under sh1t lighting and having to carb up on poxy cold chicken&rice 

up at 6am this morning to eat tan etc then get on th eroad at 8 to get to pompy for 11...

got in at 11pm tonight and ready for bed!

it was an AWESOME feeling to win tho! i'll get pics up as soon as i can!

cheers everyone


----------



## cellaratt

goodnight DB...sleep tight...


----------



## Magic Torch

I think the guy who finished third should have won   

I got some pics dude, I'll email them to you tomo and post them if you like them.

Awesome result mate


----------



## Robsta

You looked awesome Baz mate...Well done.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

what did i tell u about ur tan barry!!

made all the difference!

u looked fantastic m8! well done!

was great to meer u, got some of my pics on my facebook, link on my threat.

scott

xx


----------



## Robsta

You hassled that guy on stage some mate.....lmfao..


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

the croud loved it m8!

thats what its all about!


----------



## pob80

Said everything earlier mate but again well done still think you should have got up there at the end that subway and oreos did the trick in filling you out more for the evening show! Enjoy rib night bud chill for a day or 2 before planning next stage of attack


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

barry......thanks for the oreos!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero

Congratulation's big lad!!!!


----------



## winger

smithy26 said:


> Dam it was so tempting to shout money shot king in the middle of ure routine.:tongue10:


LOL, I had to quote that cause that got glossed over without any comments. 

Congratulations on your first place DB.

That's first place in BB and first place money shot king.

Post up some shots so I can get laid DB!


----------



## hackskii

You bitch, you got first place and you feel the need to bitch like a woman?....... 

Hey, Dad has to give you a reality check....:eek:

Dude, I am so glad you got first place.


----------



## jjb1

i want to see the full carbed tight baz!!!!!

really happy for you bro your relaxed attitude and humbleness payed off and showed the serious and determination that lies beneath


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Well done mate.

Deserved the win.

Just remember the tan next time lol.

S


----------



## Incredible Bulk

congrats! unbeliveable conditioning mate... you were ripped to shreds.

lol, apart from looking like an albino amoungst a pack of africans, you had it all nailed. it was a tough group, well done


----------



## greg fear

well done mate

cant wait to see some of th epics

great news


----------



## DB

cheers guys! back to pro tan next time not a fan of jana...

feeling sore this morning especially in the calf from all the back poses.. ouch!

no worries for the oreos scotty...

i have another pack next to me here at work which will get demolished in a min!

Thanks for the support everyone


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

the tan made all the difference mate!

and def go for a pot of protan next time!

you totally deserved your win, you loked fantastic, and my family commented on what a lovely couple you and your gf were.

congratulations, hope the support of us fellow uk-m members was useful throughout the day for moral!

did you give my bro the straps back??

scott


----------



## DB

1988-s.leeson said:


> the tan made all the difference mate!
> 
> and def go for a pot of protan next time!
> 
> you totally deserved your win, you loked fantastic, and my family commented on what a lovely couple you and your gf were.
> 
> congratulations, hope the support of us fellow uk-m members was useful throughout the day for moral!
> 
> did you give my bro the straps back?? Yep
> 
> scott


cheers mate! was a good day and defo protan next time!

thanks to your family to giving me some extra support!


----------



## chrisj22

Awesome result, Baz!

Get those pics up! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Congrats mate, you looked by far the best in your class, I recognised you from your pics in this thread straight away. You have some funny mates too, I was sat in front of a load I presume, who kept shouting out 'I love you princess' LOL..anyways well done mate, you came in bang on.


----------



## 3752

Baz a huge well done mate not seen any pics yet i am sure they will not suprise me mate as you under estmate your physique.....

Thanks for the text mate it made me smile 

speak soon mate


----------



## Robsta

I was sat in front of Lisa.....I've got fcukin' earache today....lmao

I was shouting for ya fella...


----------



## DB

LOL! ROb yeah she has a voice on her! i though i was in Basra and a bomb went off next to my ear when Scotts family were shouting for him! lol

Thanks paul as i said before shame you couldnt be there no worries for the text 

thanks Waheed.. yeah some of my mates are abit rowdy hey! lol


----------



## Tinytom

Excellent result for you mate. You should definately do the British.

Now if you can only keep Lisa off me for 5 minutes we may get to chat more next time.


----------



## Magic Torch

Tinytom said:


> Now if you can only keep Lisa off me for 5 minutes we may get to chat more next time.


LOL I think she was on the look out for a new muscle man.....did you see that top she was wearing? :rolleye11

Cheers for sorting those seats out tho Tom they were awesome as usual


----------



## DB

yesh she did seem to have her lil's out abit didnt she! lol

a few pics thanks to Jamie...


----------



## Tall

Good going Baz - now wheres the photos of Lisa!


----------



## squat_this

Great stuff Baz. Made UKM proud that is for sure.


----------



## squat_this

TH&S said:


> Good going Baz - now wheres the photos of Lisa!


Err....male animal!:jerk:


----------



## wogihao

Good work.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Well the photos clearly show the result. Impressive!!


----------



## Magic Torch

The only thing he had you on was abs 

Mate you can tell the westside is working, your thickness was 10x better than the guy next to you, and the side shot of your leg said it all. Also look at your back next to his! And you think its your weak point......er not from that photo dude....

Enjoy your week off mate, dont get too fat, you have a british final to get ready for


----------



## Kezz

well done mate, you look great!!


----------



## EDG301

Well dun fella, in the bag, get in!!!!Lol, Clearly the winner hands down!!! Again congrats


----------



## winger

That double bicep from the back says it all. DB, you rock!


----------



## chrisj22

I know you've made it to the British, but are you still doing that other show or not mate?

There's probably not much point is there as you've already made it. Time to eat :biggrin:


----------



## 3752

Baz have you any pics of you before you washed the tan off


----------



## robdog

Nice one baz mate good to see al the hard work paying off.


----------



## Aftershock

Yes congratulation's mate


----------



## adzk469

Well done on the result, overshadowed the other two by far especially on legs!


----------



## shauno

your a big c.unt arent you baz

well done mate


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

well done on your show baz, been following your thread from the start, great news


----------



## DB

lol cheers guys! and Pscarb lol u bastard! didnt know so many uk-m members were there u should have come and said hello!!


----------



## Galtonator

Well done Baz i was 3 rows back and you looked top draw


----------



## hackskii

I liked how you looked like you were going to laugh when you were posing, you looked like you were having a good time.


----------



## LEWIS

look awsome mate, nice one - well deserved


----------



## dmcc

Great pics Baz, well done on the win - hold your head up high!


----------



## fozyspilgrims

WOW well done mate.


----------



## Nols

DB said:


> yesh she did seem to have her lil's out abit didnt she! lol
> 
> a few pics thanks to Jamie...


Jamie - you could have told me that my head was in the way in those photo's!

Baz - you have my congrats already but no harm in repeating them here. Well done. You blew them away. And I second, third or fourth support your decision to go with a different tan!


----------



## DB

LOL cheers Nols..

dont worry mate defo back to protan 3 coats for the british finals without a doubt!! thanks for coming down mate


----------



## BigToby91

DB, saw you on sunday. You got a very pleasing physique! Which was nice to see as many didn't have it!  Glad you won your class, obv you did your homework and you came in diced!

Congrats on your win.

Toby.


----------



## FATBOY

nice one m8 although im new to posting on here i have kept up with your journal


----------



## winger

FATBOY said:


> nice one m8 although im new to posting on here i have kept up with your journal


Me too.


----------



## supercell

Hey Baz,

Firstly a massive WELL DONE

Secondly welcome to the WINNERS CIRCLE!!! Its a great place to be that few will ever experience.

You did yourself proud out there my friend and I think the Llewellin touch on the tan worked wonders!! LOL

Onwards and upwards now and as I said to you yesterday if I can help in any way I will.

J


----------



## DB

Cheers James.. and thanks for helping me tan back stage for the evening show! was much needed! lol

Defo protan next time even tho that sh1t takes 2 weeks to come off its worth it i think!

i'll let my mind and body relax this week then its an all out onslaught to the british and hopefully a top3 aslong as i can pile on some decent mass and come in shredded next time

dont worry dude... u wont feel left out u'll be getting LOADS of questions


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

For real bro! really proud of you! you clearly looked the best out of your class and well deserved! now nothing can stop you! BRrrrrrap!


----------



## DB

Few more pics from a pro website, condition looks 10x better in these pics!


----------



## justdiscovering

baz awesome!!!!! dunno about lookin pleased you look like a proud father in that double bi shot a man who's just been handed twins lol .congrats once again.


----------



## DB

cheers mate it did feel awesome!


----------



## Pompey Tim

You looked excellent on sunday mate, a well deserved win.


----------



## hackskii

Wow man, those look cool.


----------



## winger

Looking excellent DB!


----------



## Steedee

As I said on msn mate - Superb!!

And those pics show your quality there mate. Roll on the british mate I reckon your gonna be a force on that stage.


----------



## DB

cheers twins!

hopefully steedee! looking to gain quite a few lbs between now and then and come in alot more ripped


----------



## smithy26

wot height are u mate and weight off season, just curious


----------



## DB

5ft10/11

float around 17st 4lb stone off season

weighed 15st5 on the day


----------



## megatron

Sorry i'm late on this one, excellent work mate! Well impressed


----------



## Mr Brown

Congrats on the win DB you and Luke are a massive inspiration as to what can be achieved!


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks  .

I'm looking at popping up to see James in the next couple of weeks Baz if you're up for coming again?


----------



## DB

Yeah mate sounds good i look fat as fuk but i'll be there!


----------



## supercell

Excellent we can make DB hit some poses then we can throw slices of pizza at him....fat bar steward!!!


----------



## DB

yeah i'll hit some poses just for shear comedy value!


----------



## staffy

didn kno u could flex fat lol


----------



## pitbull1436114521

DB said:


> 5ft10/11
> 
> float around 17st 4lb stone off season
> 
> weighed 15st5 on the day


15st5..

Hell no wonder you dwaft me i scaled in at 12st8 !

Look top notch in them pics buddy.

No doubt i'll bump into at a show soon, this time my shout on the cookies lol.

S


----------



## DB

LOL oh yeah!

yeah defo meet up soon mate! are u doing another show?


----------



## DB

staffy said:


> didn kno u could flex fat lol


LOL bastard! i'll make sure i bring my rotten eggs to the nabba then! :gun:


----------



## pitbull1436114521

DB said:


> LOL oh yeah!
> 
> yeah defo meet up soon mate! are u doing another show?


Yeah course just got to make sure i scale in at under 80kg this time..

Did consider south east, but think i'm better off going for a later show.

Will be at most shows this year so don't worry you'll get to see my ugly mug again at some point soon lol.

S


----------



## DB

LOL cool.. when i said another show i meant in the same diet! knew you would compete again!

shame u didnt make the U80's

although 3rd place got disqualified! so not sure who was 4th???


----------



## pitbull1436114521

DB said:


> LOL cool.. when i said another show i meant in the same diet! knew you would compete again!
> 
> shame u didnt make the U80's
> 
> although 3rd place got disqualified! so not sure who was 4th???


Well TBH not coming off my diet so to speak aiming to stay leanish within reach of show condition and looking at a later qualifier.

S


----------



## DB

furry muff dude keep me posted and i'll try and come up to show u some love


----------



## Littleluke

LOL! Just read everyones responses! Funny as! The problem is.. if James throws pizza at you I'll be scraping it off the floor and into my gaunt, carb depleated mouth LOL


----------



## Littleluke

Saying that I don't feel that depleated  .. Lil hungry though LOL


----------

